# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for December 2018 <==



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

This thread is for those who await invite in the Dec 2018..

Hope for the best.

:amen:


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> This thread is for those who await invite in the Dec 2018..
> 
> Hope for the best.
> 
> :amen:


Any predictions for December round ?A round with 2500 invites ?

2017 November saw some drama and a downfall of invites from then .

But this year November retained the same invites as previous months .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Any predictions for December round ?A round with 2500 invites ?
> 
> 2017 November saw some drama and a downfall of invites from then .
> 
> ...


Looks like it is going to touch some 65 pointers. in on pro.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

My agent has updated my EOI with 70 points on the 5th of October. Points are:
age - 30
degree - 15 (Civil Engineer)
PTE - 20
NAATI - 5

When can I hope to get the invite?

I'm on subclass 476 at the moment, which will expire 2.5 months.


----------



## saju (Nov 11, 2018)

Waiting continue.......

EOI : 23-02-2018
189 : 70 Points
Invitation : No


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

saju said:


> Waiting continue.......
> 
> EOI : 23-02-2018
> 189 : 70 Points
> Invitation : No


Best wishes.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Waiting....
Hoping no cut down in the Dec round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Waiting....
> Hoping no cut down in the Dec round.


Hope so.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Can someone tell how was yesterday invite round?unable to view.. how many invites?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sidpadki said:


> Can someone tell how was yesterday invite round?unable to view.. how many invites?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Iscah estimating round of 2500 with 1700:800 split. As NPR 70 pointers moved 2 months forward & 2613xx queue also got cleared by around 2 & a half month. So overall can say it was a good round. Don't have enough sample data for other pro rata occupations like Accountants, auditors, electronics, engineering technologist so wait for official results 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Hoping to get an invite on Dec 11th, 2018 or Jan 11th, 2019, as it's just 2 months 5 days backlog now when compared to my EOI Date. 

70 pts, 2613 (Analyst Programmer), EOI Date - June 8th, 2018. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Sami00 said:


> My agent has updated my EOI with 70 points on the 5th of October. Points are:
> age - 30
> degree - 15 (Civil Engineer)
> PTE - 20
> ...


Probably next round


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Hoping to get an invite on Dec 11th, 2018 or Jan 11th, 2019, as it's just 2 months 5 days backlog now when compared to my EOI Date.
> 
> 70 pts, 2613 (Analyst Programmer), EOI Date - June 8th, 2018. :fingerscrossed:


All the best Mahboob. I am guessing Dec too will have 2500 invites. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Hoping for an invite next round too!

Hearing mentions about Dec rounds being different in terms of numbers?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Hoping to get an invite on Dec 11th, 2018 or Jan 11th, 2019, as it's just 2 months 5 days backlog now when compared to my EOI Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 70 pts, 2613 (Analyst Programmer), EOI Date - June 8th, 2018. :fingerscrossed:




Last two months DOE moved by 75 days for 2613(70 points).

If they maintain at 2500 invitations per round, You will definitely get the invitation by next round. 

My DOE - June 29. Hope to get the invitation by Jan 11 round. But we can’t assure they will maintain at 2500 level throughout the whole FY. Let’s be prepared and hope for the best !!!


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Where do you hear that there would be different invitation numbers in Dec round? Can you share more?


outrageous_view said:


> Hoping for an invite next round too!
> 
> Hearing mentions about Dec rounds being different in terms of numbers?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Last two months DOE moved by 75 days for 2613(70 points).
> 
> If they maintain at 2500 invitations per round, You will definitely get the invitation by next round.
> 
> My DOE - June 29. Hope to get the invitation by Jan 11 round. But we can’t assure they will maintain at 2500 level throughout the whole FY. Let’s be prepared and hope for the best !!!


HI Rahul, Did you by any chance change ur ANZSCO from 261311 to 261313?.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> HI Rahul, Did you by any chance change ur ANZSCO from 261311 to 261313?.




Hi MJ, Nope. From the start my ANZSCO is 261313.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Cool, Thanks. I wanted to check if job codes under the same Group (2613*) had any impact on the invites.


----------



## Mishiboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on 19-October-2018 under ICT business analyst at 75 points but didn’t get the invitation on 11th November. Should I be expecting it on next round 11-December? One more question, my TR expires on 30 November and I plan on going back to my home country. Would that have any effect on my application? I know I won’t be getting bridging visa if I apply overseas but other than would it effect my grant of PR? Thank you


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys.

I am currently working in the third organization of my career and have pay slips available for every month that I have worked for. 

However, for the previous 2 organizations, I do not have pay slips available with me as I used to just view them on my machine when I was working there.

Is submitting pay slips for all organizations mandatory at the time of launching visa? If yes, then how do I get those pay slips from my previous organizations? Will contacting HR of those companies help?

I have offer letters, increment letters, reference letters and termination letters with me of my past 2 companies. If I am unable to get the pay slips, will these documents suffice?

Please let me know.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am currently working in the third organization of my career and have pay slips available for every month that I have worked for.
> 
> ...


If CO asks for it then will be a trouble. So better ask the employer now itself.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Hello Friends - What are the chances of getting invited with 70 points in 261313 (Software Engineer) 

DOE: 12th Oct 2018


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello Friends 

Just a quick reply needed.
My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is 11/10/17 with 65 points.

When can I expect my invitation???

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mp2018mp said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Just a quick reply needed.
> My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is 11/10/17 with 65 points.
> ...


Have you maximised your English language points? If no, I would asap. Your EOI might expire before you get an invite imho.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

AussieDream1 said:


> Hello Friends - What are the chances of getting invited with 70 points in 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> DOE: 12th Oct 2018


Can anyone help with the prediction please?


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Its Non- pro rata...

70 points are almost cleared until 1/11/18


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

You can use this link for prediction.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah




AussieDream1 said:


> Can anyone help with the prediction please?


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> You can use this link for prediction.
> When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah
> 
> 
> ...



According to this I suppose to get invite on 11/12/18
Thanks


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

AussieDream1 said:


> AussieDream1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends - What are the chances of getting invited with 70 points in 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...



According to prediction chart you suppose to get in 2-3 months 
Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

AussieDream1 said:


> Hello Friends - What are the chances of getting invited with 70 points in 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> DOE: 12th Oct 2018


Mot probably 3 to 4 months if the same movement with no reduction in the number of invites.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mp2018mp said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Just a quick reply needed.
> My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is 11/10/17 with 65 points.
> ...


65 pointers are no confirmed by any chance. 

They may get or not. No predictions possible.

If the same round in next month you may get.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is for those who await invite in the Dec 2018..
> ...


Wondering the same, I will only get an invitation this round if the numbers are maintained:
ANZSCO 261312
DoE 2 May 2018
70 points for 189
PTE 90/90/90/90 on first attempt

The problem is that invitations have already reached 12,500 in total after the November round, and last financial year there were only ~16,500 invitations as far as I remember. December is the absolute last round where they could send out 2,500 invitations, but even then January till June would only get 300 per round! Which is why I'm worried they might reduce the numbers already in December in order to have 600 per month next year, and no more invitations for 70 points 2613 with DoE May or June for the rest of this financial year 😞


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Wondering the same, I will only get an invitation this round if the numbers are maintained:
> ANZSCO 261312
> DoE 2 May 2018
> 70 points for 189
> ...



I am also wondering the same. Iscah prediction or other person's prediction says "if same numbers are maintained". But the real question is that CAN they maintain the same number in next rounds? Experts should know if that is even possible, considering the total number of invitation in last year which were around 16000 and we have already reached around 11-12K. Is this ~16K limit is defined anywhere or this is the purely derived from last year's numbers?

PS : I am new here and still trying to understand all these numbers. Expert please correct me .


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys, I saw the MyImmitracker, there was one 11-Apr 2613 with 70 points got invited at Nov.
Do you guys think possible? I am also 11-Apr, but not got invited. Just curious....

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

mp2018mp said:


> According to this I suppose to get invite on 11/12/18
> Thanks


I'm not sure where you got there? 65 points for non-pro rata "not before July 2019"


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

aarpriase said:


> I am also wondering the same. Iscah prediction or other person's prediction says "if same numbers are maintained". But the real question is that CAN they maintain the same number in next rounds? Experts should know if that is even possible, considering the total number of invitation in last year which were around 16000 and we have already reached around 11-12K. Is this ~16K limit is defined anywhere or this is the purely derived from last year's numbers?
> 
> PS : I am new here and still trying to understand all these numbers. Expert please correct me .


iam just wondering were is this official new about 16000 are they going to invite this year ? anyone please clarify


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Wondering the same, I will only get an invitation this round if the numbers are maintained:
> ANZSCO 261312
> DoE 2 May 2018
> 70 points for 189
> ...


iam just wondering were is this official new about 16000 are they going to invite this year ? anyone please clarify


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Prediction chart by ISCAH


----------



## IamRR07 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Expats,

Need your advise for my situation as am currently awaiting for the 189 invite. 

I have worked for a company from 2012 to 2016 in various location. (Primarily in India and deputed in Canada and UK for 1 year respectively).

But my company gave me R&R letter stating i was working with them for the mentioned period but did not mentioned the work location. Hence, I submitted my ACS with work location only as India and received +ve results for ACS with work location mentioned as India.

I have all the proof's such as Pay slip and bank statements, PCC for the countries i worked but the only thing is my ACS letter doesnt state that I worked in Canada and UK. 

Now in my EOI, I mentioned as India. Should I leave the work location for the company as India or should I update with Canada and UK as well? 

If I mention Canada and UK, will it bring any confusion as details not matching with ACS letter? Or should I leave the country as India and provide the supporting documents for the deputed country? 

Please advise.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Mot probably 3 to 4 months if the same movement with no reduction in the number of invites.


If the number of invites goes down, will it also effect pro-rata occupations like 261313 as they should have similar invites throughout the program year, in my understanding. I am very scared that if that is the case, I may never get an invite because my points will drop form 70 to 65 in May '18 due of age.

ANZSCO- 261313
189 Points- 70
190 Points(NSW)-75
DOE- 10/09/2018


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

May 2019 , I mean


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Schawla said:


> If the number of invites goes down, will it also effect pro-rata occupations like 261313 as they should have similar invites throughout the program year, in my understanding. I am very scared that if that is the case, I may never get an invite because my points will drop form 70 to 65 in May '18 due of age.
> 
> ANZSCO- 261313
> 189 Points- 70
> ...


If the number of invites goes down it will affect each and every occupation. If there is a reduction then it must be close to 600 per month most probably. But only God knows what's in the box.

Expect good. 70 is a good bet, but if you reach 65 near future increase points somehow before that, because anytime reduction can happen.

Don't wait for the fate to come to you, instead find fate and change it.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering the same, I will only get an invitation this round if the numbers are maintained:
> ...


Basically two different things playing a role here.
First, last financial year around 16000 were invited.
Second, I think Scott Morrison stated that total invitations will be the same this year as last financial year, but I don't have the source for that. Maybe someone else can provide it.
Only time will tell what will happen.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Basically two different things playing a role here.
> First, last financial year around 16000 were invited.
> Second, I think Scott Morrison stated that total invitations will be the same this year as last financial year, but I don't have the source for that. Maybe someone else can provide it.
> Only time will tell what will happen.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mrbondi (Nov 13, 2018)

Why hasn't DoHA updated their website with the latest invitation rounds? Any idea?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes, it's likely that the 2500 invitations won't continue for long if the total number of invites is going to remain at 16k.

If last year's trend is going to be followed, then DOHA had invited just over 12.5k people in the first half of the year i.e. till December and then 3.5k till the end of the year at an average of 600 people per month.

So far, DOHA has invited 11k people. So if they are going to follow the same trend then they ought to invite 1.5k people in the next round and then continue with 600 per month like last year.

All these are just assumptions of course. A lot of "ifs". You can never know for sure.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Yes, it's likely that the 2500 invitations won't continue for long if the total number of invites is going to remain at 16k.
> 
> If last year's trend is going to be followed, then DOHA had invited just over 12.5k people in the first half of the year i.e. till December and then 3.5k till the end of the year at an average of 600 people per month.
> 
> ...


Understand that! Keeping fingers crossed for getting an invite latest by May 2019, after which I will loose 10 points due to age. PTE already maximised, no other way of increasing points for me.
___________________________________
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, NSW,VIC)
Age - 25
Education - 20
Work Experience: 5
English - 20
EOI DOE: 10th Sep 2018
Invite: ....Waiting :amen:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Schawla said:


> Understand that! Keeping fingers crossed for getting an invite latest by May 2019, after which I will loose 10 points due to age. PTE already maximised, no other way of increasing points for me.
> ___________________________________
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, NSW,VIC)
> ...


Write NAATI if possible.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Yes, it's likely that the 2500 invitations won't continue for long if the total number of invites is going to remain at 16k.
> 
> If last year's trend is going to be followed, then DOHA had invited just over 12.5k people in the first half of the year i.e. till December and then 3.5k till the end of the year at an average of 600 people per month.
> 
> ...


Oh right! I forgot July was only 1000 invitations. So yeah exactly as you described (1500 December, then 600) will make sure the total number stays at 16,000 and reflects the last financial year.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Can someone share the skillselect link wher we get to invitation round details..I am getting page not found error since couple of days

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Same here it’s not responding properly!!!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Site is in beta mode that's why you may be facing issue. Below is the link

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello all,

Needed some help in figuring out the expected invite round. These are my stats. Please let me know when may i expect an invite for both.


PTE: 12-Nov-18 (20 pts, total-88) 
EOI (189): 13-Nov-18 (75)
EOI (190 NSW): 13-Nov-18 (80)
Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS assessment : 06/11/2017

Thanks again to all.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Needed some help in figuring out the expected invite round. These are my stats. Please let me know when may i expect an invite for both.
> 
> ...



You are IN next round.. cheers. !!!


----------



## Manny93 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey guys, does anyone know why skillselect is not updating October invite numbers yet. Also, does anyone know if the new regulation that requires skilled migrants to live in regional areas for a couple years, has been passed already or is it still under consideration?
Thank you & good luck to everyone with their invites 😊


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

Waiting on 189 for non-pro rata. With 70 points. DOE 11/11/18. Really hoping the numbers don’t drop in december


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Congrats to everyone who got the invite.
Any idea regarding the cut-off for Electronic engineers?


Thanks


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi all,

I see that the option for state nomination allows either a particular state or ALL.
If I have to file a nomination for NSW and VIC, do I need to file 2 EOIs? (one for each state)

My points will drop to 65 due to age in March 2019. So looking for a state sponsorship.
For the below points and DOE, I am not confident on the invitation before March.

Thanks

*261311 *- Analyst Programmer
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190)

EOI 189 and 190 (VIC): 17 September 2018
ITA: waiting.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see that the option for state nomination allows either a particular state or ALL.
> If I have to file a nomination for NSW and VIC, do I need to file 2 EOIs? (one for each state)
> ...




Yes you need to create two separate EOI’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invite.
> Any idea regarding the cut-off for Electronic engineers?
> ...


You can check it out here, different cut off dates for different points.
Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks.

I already have an EOI with 189 and 190(VIC). If I get a nomination for 190, does that kill my chances of getting a 189 invitation as they are on the same EOI ?

In that case, I can create a separate EOI for 189, 190(VIC) and 190(NSW).

Even if I have separate EOIs, the system is intelligent enough to pull my details with the name and identify multiple EOIs, so does that impact my 189 chances if 190 is invited prior. I prefer 189.

I hope we will have 60 days to accept the invitation and provide documentation.


Thanks

261311 - Analyst Programmer
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190)

EOI 189 and 190 (VIC): 17 September 2018
ITA: waiting.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Sanykris said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

shashikanthbirada said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Multiple EOI’s are recommended and it will not affect your 189 chances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goingtoaus (Oct 11, 2018)

I too have applied EOI on 14th Nov 2018. With the given timelines God knows when I will get the invite


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Hoping for another 2500 round in December. Although, considering the number of invites already sent, the number could drop drastically


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

MohitM said:


> Hoping for another 2500 round in December. Although, considering the number of invites already sent, the number could drop drastically


I believe there will not be a cut in the coming rounds.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

My Sister stays in Perth, Australia. Should I apply for 489, family sponsor temporary visa or wait for 189/190 invite. I am not sure becoz later when we apply for 887 permanent visa, is it automatic in conditions met or discretion of Govt.? (Considering my points will drop by 10 in May 2019 due to age)
Please help!


_______________________________
Anzsco 261313
Points -70 / 75
EOI(189)/ 190 NSW - 10 Sep 2018
EOI 190 VIC- 23 Oct 2018


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I believe there will not be a cut in the coming rounds.




Could you please support it with facts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ppsmigs said:


> Waiting on 189 for non-pro rata. With 70 points. DOE 11/11/18. Really hoping the numbers don’t drop in december


If reduces also you will get buddy.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Could you please support it with facts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When it comes to DHA there are no facts all are happened and witnessed.

They keep a lot of surprises always for everyone.

So eagerly waiting to see the next round.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> When it comes to DHA there are no facts all are happened and witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree buddy. We can just hope for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> I agree buddy. We can just hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Guys,

Please see my timelines any chance for December round invitation?

233512 Mechanical Engineer 
DOE 8th Sept 2018
70 Points


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

niaz4one said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please see my timelines any chance for December round invitation?
> 
> ...


Maybe next round or after that. if the number of invites is the same.
If reduced only god knows what to happen.


----------



## Neeraj1328 (May 8, 2018)

PLEASE ADVISE
I am on 80 points Accountants (Age 30, English 20, Qualification 20, Naati 5, Regional Area 5) and my DOE is 21/08/18. I am expecting invitation on 11/12/18 but my visa is expiring next week. I am applying for a study visa for the meantime and expecting that I will get my 189 invitation during the bridging visa for study visa. Are there high chances of study visa getting refused as I am applying for a Diploma? Now, if I get a refusal on study visa I will get on BV-C i.e. no working rights and no travel rights. If this happens I would prefer going offshore (India) rather than appealing as it is better for me financially. Is there any probability of getting 189 refused for some reason as I have been told that only disadvantage I have of being offshore is that I cannot challenge the decision if 189 is refused? Also, are you guys aware of any other disadvantages of being offshore for 189


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Neeraj1328 said:


> PLEASE ADVISE
> 
> I am on 80 points Accountants (Age 30, English 20, Qualification 20, Naati 5, Regional Area 5) and my DOE is 21/08/18. I am expecting invitation on 11/12/18 but my visa is expiring next week. I am applying for a study visa for the meantime and expecting that I will get my 189 invitation during the bridging visa for study visa. Are there high chances of study visa getting refused as I am applying for a Diploma? Now, if I get a refusal on study visa I will get on BV-C i.e. no working rights and no travel rights. If this happens I would prefer going offshore (India) rather than appealing as it is better for me financially. Is there any probability of getting 189 refused for some reason as I have been told that only disadvantage I have of being offshore is that I cannot challenge the decision if 189 is refused? Also, are you guys aware of any other disadvantages of being offshore for 189




It is better to consult MARA agent in case of unique and complex situations. 

AFAIK, there are no major disadvantages of being offshore for 189 as such. Many of us are applying from offshore.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi,
Firstly , thank you all for your various posts so far. It has really helped me a lot so far.

This is my first post here. I have filed for my EOI on 23rd May, 2018 for category 261313 with 70 points. PTE - 20 points. If there is slashing of number of invites to say 1500, is there a chance for me to get it. Also, I have applied for 190 NSW as well .. any chance that I could get a 190 invite .. apart from the fact that we have free access to choose the location in case of 189, 190 binds you to a particulat state for 2 years .. apart from this , any big advantage .? Say in future choice of one would help get citizenship faster ..

Thanks.
O’Neil


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi all,

Hope you all are doing great.

I have applied for 189 EOI with the following details:
1. 75 Points (Age-30, Language-20, Education-15,Experience-10)
2. ANZCO code-26111 (ICT BA)
3. EOI Date: 1st week of Nov'18.

Query:
1. Can you please suggest by when I can expect to receive the invite?
2. Will the X-Mas holidays have any impact on the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

As per ISCAH and immitracker, if I see my case...I find that with 65 points at present, I may or may not get invited in 189 category by July 2019. 
However, due to my busy schedule and an ongoing project, I dont want to reappear for PTE half heartedly.

But as per my queue position in immitracker 189 visa, approx 1300 people are before me, and next two or three lots of minimum 600 invites, may clear them all approx., considering additional 50-100 applicants as well.

So, anyone who may throw a light on these figures????


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Last two months DOE moved by 75 days for 2613(70 points).
> 
> If they maintain at 2500 invitations per round, You will definitely get the invitation by next round.
> 
> My DOE - June 29. Hope to get the invitation by Jan 11 round. But we can’t assure they will maintain at 2500 level throughout the whole FY. Let’s be prepared and hope for the best !!!


I hope the best for you! On the other hand, I'm a little scared about which month the number of invites start falling.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> As per ISCAH and immitracker, if I see my case...I find that with 65 points at present, I may or may not get invited in 189 category by July 2019.
> However, due to my busy schedule and an ongoing project, I dont want to reappear for PTE half heartedly.
> 
> But as per my queue position in immitracker 189 visa, approx 1300 people are before me, and next two or three lots of minimum 600 invites, may clear them all approx., considering additional 50-100 applicants as well.
> ...




Information about EOIs available at immitracker is just a tip of the iceberg. Iscah consolidate the information with all available resources including immitracker and our mail queries. So, just don't rely on those number alone. If you can improve your score rather priorities it. It's better to strike iron when it's hot. Just my opinion.


----------



## Azii (Aug 27, 2018)

What are the chances of getting an invite for 189 for a taxation accountant with 80 points and DOE 14/08/2018.?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> As per ISCAH and immitracker, if I see my case...I find that with 65 points at present, I may or may not get invited in 189 category by July 2019.
> However, due to my busy schedule and an ongoing project, I dont want to reappear for PTE half heartedly.
> 
> But as per my queue position in immitracker 189 visa, approx 1300 people are before me, and next two or three lots of minimum 600 invites, may clear them all approx., considering additional 50-100 applicants as well.
> ...



If you really want to get through, improve your score.
What if 189 invites slumps like last year.
There are many who are working and doing everything simultaneously.
That's bout it.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Code 263111

Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | Exp 5

EOI DoE 189 18/10/2018 70 Points
EOI DoE 190 (NSW) 18/10/2018 75 Points
EOI DoE 190 (VIC) 18/10/2018 75 Points 
ITA: December :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> As per ISCAH and immitracker, if I see my case...I find that with 65 points at present, I may or may not get invited in 189 category by July 2019.
> However, due to my busy schedule and an ongoing project, I dont want to reappear for PTE half heartedly.
> 
> But as per my queue position in immitracker 189 visa, approx 1300 people are before me, and next two or three lots of minimum 600 invites, may clear them all approx., considering additional 50-100 applicants as well.
> ...


What if they increase the minimum points to 70? Nobody foresaw the increase from 60 to 65 on 1 July 2018. 

You have a clear pathway now to getting invited faster via English language points, and if PR is a priority, I would maximise my points asap. You could even plan a holiday to Australia and get naati points too.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

mrbondi said:


> Why hasn't DoHA updated their website with the latest invitation rounds? Any idea?


I was wondering too until DoHA launched the beta version of their website. Hopefully, they update rounds statistics soon.


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi All,
Is there any impact on updating my EOI.? heard from someone that my EOI will again go back to the que with the date I updated it? Does updating EOI push dates ahead having chances of getting picked?


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

Aashi2016 said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any impact on updating my EOI.? heard from someone that my EOI will again go back to the que with the date I updated it? Does updating EOI push dates ahead having chances of getting picked?


DOE will change only if points gets changed else no impact ..


-----------------------
189 - 70 points(Soft ware Engineer) (DOE -04 May 2018)


----------



## andy3012 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum and wanted to know when I will receive invitation for 189 my
DOE : 13 Aug 2018
Points: 70
Code: 261313(software engineer)

I have also applied for NSW 190 with 75 points what are the chances for that? how they give invites?
I am scared as if they follow last year trend then the number of invites will be reduced from december and if that also happens what are my chances to get by this year before july 2019 please suggest
thanks


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

andy3012 said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum and wanted to know when I will receive invitation for 189 my
> DOE : 13 Aug 2018
> Points: 70
> Code: 261313(software engineer)
> ...


Hello Andy,

Refer following links, if invite numbers remain intact following prediction will hold true.

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

The below post will help this group to be positive.

Migration Program 2018/19 - Iscah view - Iscah


----------



## andy3012 (Nov 14, 2018)

Positive Assumption..hopefully this only should happen..


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello everyone! 

I am a Software Engineer (261313) with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190.

My DOE is 22-11-2018. When can I expect an invite? 

Can I expect it in December 2018 or January 2019 round? 

By the way, does anyone have the official results for October and November rounds? Could not find it in any site.

Thanks, 
SVJ


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

anybody else getting a blank table with no points when they click "Viewpoints breakdown" in their EOI. Give it a try and let me know, please 
Thank you in advance


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

newb said:


> anybody else getting a blank table with no points when they click "Viewpoints breakdown" in their EOI. Give it a try and let me know, please
> Thank you in advance


Yes.. No points.. No total.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

While claiming partner skill points.. Do I require to fill two from 80 (one each for me and my partner)?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

weirdarse said:


> While claiming partner skill points.. Do I require to fill two from 80 (one each for me and my partner)?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


As per understanding you need to fill for everybody who is a above 18 years, irrespective of points.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

I believe its a bug in the system if others have the same issue please let us know. Thank you for sharing, i was scared at first !


----------



## IamRR07 (Jul 11, 2018)

newb said:


> I believe its a bug in the system if others have the same issue please let us know. Thank you for sharing, i was scared at first !


Even it happens to me. Believe they are upgrading the skill select portal as well. 
Hope to see SUBMITTED status change to INVITED when the portal is upgraded.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

IamRR07 said:


> Even it happens to me. Believe they are upgrading the skill select portal as well.
> 
> Hope to see SUBMITTED status change to INVITED when the portal is upgraded.




This happens guys. Don't worry. It happened with me and after few days it was all ok.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> This happens guys. Don't worry. It happened with me and after few days it was all ok.


Now , they added a message about technical glicth in points in skill select which is being looked into by technical team...


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

svj said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a Software Engineer (261313) with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can expect an invite on Dec 11th. Also, they're updating Skill Select website, so they haven't put up official results for Oct/Nov rounds yet. Let's just hope they do it soon.


----------



## preeti03 (Nov 24, 2018)

I had applied my EOI on 21st Aug 2018 under 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points for NSW and VIC. I am a software engineer (261313). Still waiting for my invite. Any idea on the results for Oct & Nov 2018? What does the occupation ceiling means? I found that it says only 7271 invites will happen for this job category, so does that mean if for months till Nov 7k invites have been distributed, we do not stand a chance in this annual year for the invite?


----------



## preeti03 (Nov 24, 2018)

I have applied my eoi through some consultancy,still would i be able to check the status of my eoi? If yes then how.? Kindly suggest.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> I had applied my EOI on 21st Aug 2018 under 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points for NSW and VIC. I am a software engineer (261313). Still waiting for my invite. Any idea on the results for Oct & Nov 2018? What does the occupation ceiling means? I found that it says only 7271 invites will happen for this job category, so does that mean if for months till Nov 7k invites have been distributed, we do not stand a chance in this annual year for the invite?


sorry for being harsh ..but with these points , it might take a while ..try increasing points if possible


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> I have applied my eoi through some consultancy,still would i be able to check the status of my eoi? If yes then how.? Kindly suggest.


Ask them to share ID and password(They must share) ..if u get an invite .. u will receive an email though


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> I had applied my EOI on 21st Aug 2018 under 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points for NSW and VIC. I am a software engineer (261313). Still waiting for my invite. Any idea on the results for Oct & Nov 2018? What does the occupation ceiling means? I found that it says only 7271 invites will happen for this job category, so does that mean if for months till Nov 7k invites have been distributed, we do not stand a chance in this annual year for the invite?


I'm sorry to say but, with 65 points, you stand little to no chance for 189, as there are lot of people with 65 points waiting in line. I've 70 points with EOI June 8th 2018, and I'm expecting to hoping to get an invite on Dec 11th 2018 or in Jan 2019. Only after all the 70 pointers with current date as EOI date (or date of future invitation rounds) are invited, they'll start giving invites to 65 pointers, and I'm assume that 65 pointers with code 261313 with 2017 EOI date have been waiting for invite. Also, you're EOI will expire after 2 yrs if you don't get an invite in 2 yrs.

FYI: 70 points with EOI date Oct 31st 2017, waited for 1 yr and got invite on Oct 11th 2018, so you can imagine the number of people waiting to get an invite.

The best option for you is yo increase your points if possible. Do you've 20 points from PTE? If not, you should work on it.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> I have applied my eoi through some consultancy,still would i be able to check the status of my eoi? If yes then how.? Kindly suggest.


Consultancies usually create a new email ID to use it to lodge EOI, my consultancy did the same. I guess most of them don't share the credentials of the email ID (similar to my consultant). Usually they check the status periodically after every invitation round. I guess you just have to ask them, if they share credentials, you can check the status yourself. If they don't, keep pestering them.


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi All,
My profile is Developer Programmer . My spouse is System Administrator and I want to add his points as well. But System Administrator is not in sKilled occupation list for 189. It's not giving error in skill select though when I add him and save. It's allowing. can I actually add him? Pte and ACS done for him for both-189 and 190?


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Any predictions for December round ?A round with 2500 invites ?
> 
> 2017 November saw some drama and a downfall of invites from then .
> 
> ...


Hi Santhosh.. How do you proclaim the NOV'18 invitations are same ..?? as the official SKILL select website still shows the data for SEP'18. 

link - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Do you have some other source to show the invitations happened over the course of time?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

charmingvijay said:


> Hi Santhosh.. How do you proclaim the NOV'18 invitations are same ..?? as the official SKILL select website still shows the data for SEP'18.
> 
> link - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> Do you have some other source to show the invitations happened over the course of time?


Hi Vijay,

I assume Santhosh is using the unofficial result estimates for Oct 2018 and Nov 2018 rounds from ISCAH website. Also, I agree with Santhosh, and obviously with ISCAH's estimates because there was a huge movement for 70 points under code 2613XX. In Oct 2018 round, candidates who had Oct 31st 2017 to Jan 16th 2018 as their EOI got an invite, which is more than 2 and half months. In Nov 2018 round, candidates who had Jan 17th 2018 to Apr 4th 2018 as their EOI got an invite, which is again close to 2 and half months.

Hope that helps!

ISCAH's unofficial estimates
Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th October 2018 - Iscah
Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> charmingvijay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Santhosh.. How do you proclaim the NOV'18 invitations are same ..?? as the official SKILL select website still shows the data for SEP'18.
> ...



Hi All, I submitted EOI on 21st November with 70 points under 2613 software application developer. Any idea when I may receive invite?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

nsakhare said:


> Hi All, I submitted EOI on 21st November with 70 points under 2613 software application developer. Any idea when I may receive invite?


ISCAH estimates 4 months (or may be even 5). Wishing you all the best!
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah

ISCAH's reason for why the number of invites wont decrease
Migration Program 2018/19 - Iscah view - Iscah

But, I expect the number of invites to decrease in coming months, if that happens, you may not get an invite before July 2019.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

nsakhare said:


> Hi All, I submitted EOI on 21st November with 70 points under 2613 software application developer. Any idea when I may receive invite?


Hopefully 4-5 months. but nothing is sure in the current scenario. see if you can bump up your points by 5, will get invited next round.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Two weeks to the next round. I remember it was this time last year that they stopped inviting 261313 EOI with 70 points. Let us hope history does not repeat itself.


----------



## Dheer009 (Nov 21, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> This thread is for those who await invite in the Dec 2018..
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Am eagerly waiting for the Dec-11th, but just wondering, would there a be firm 2500 invites or numbers have dropped ?
> ...


----------



## Dheer009 (Nov 21, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Yes, you can expect an invite on Dec 11th. Also, they're updating Skill Select website, so they haven't put up official results for Oct/Nov rounds yet. Let's just hope they do it soon.



Actually i had emailed them cause when i lodged they point breakdown didn't happen, and then in 2-3 days it came up , and was advised as per below.
It is fine now !


UNCLASSIFIED
Dear Dheeraj

Thank you for your enquiry.

This is a known issue and the technical support team are investigating. Please attempt to view the points breakdown again, as the issue appears to be intermittent.

Kind regards
___________________________
SkillSelect Support
Department of Home Affairs


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Dheer009 said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is for those who await invite in the Dec 2018..
> ...


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> I assume Santhosh is using the unofficial result estimates for Oct 2018 and Nov 2018 rounds from ISCAH website. Also, I agree with Santhosh, and obviously with ISCAH's estimates because there was a huge movement for 70 points under code 2613XX. In Oct 2018 round, candidates who had Oct 31st 2017 to Jan 16th 2018 as their EOI got an invite, which is more than 2 and half months. In Nov 2018 round, candidates who had Jan 17th 2018 to Apr 4th 2018 as their EOI got an invite, which is again close to 2 and half months.
> 
> ...


thanks for ur reply...even I am following ISCAH newsfeed, as that is only the active and swiftly updated recent past, whereas the SKILLSELECT website is dormant for more than 2 months still showing 11-SEP grants.


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

HI Guys, 

Juts a quick question, 

did anyone get the invitation with following criteria and having EOI DOE after 5-APR-2018 

Visa Class : 189 
Points : 70 
Occupation : Software Engineer - 261313

Actually I submitted my EOI on 16-APR-2018 with above mentioned criteria. what are the chances to get the invite in next Dec round ??


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

rohan11 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Juts a quick question,
> 
> ...


Hi Rohan,

People with EOI as of 6th Apr 2018 (70 pts and 2613XX) got invite last month, per ISCAH.
Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah

You'll get it next month, 99.99% or 100%, unless the number of invites drop to 600 per month. I hope that doesn't happen, I'm praying and hoping for another 2500 invites round, hopefully I get it too.


----------



## danielrvo (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello there,

Having an EOI with 75 points for ANZSCO 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) sent it on 20 October 2018, would you say I would get an invitation in December?

Thank you!

Daniel


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> People with EOI as of 6th Apr 2018 (70 pts and 2613XX) got invite last month, per ISCAH.
> Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah
> ...


Hey mahboob, you and I have pretty much the same points breakdown and EOI. Do you think we will get a good chance on the next round?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any idea regarding when to expect an invite if I lodge EOI for 233513 production engg with 70 points in dec?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> People with EOI as of 6th Apr 2018 (70 pts and 2613XX) got invite last month, per ISCAH.
> Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah
> ...


Yes, if the invites drop to 600 again there will be a lot of broken hearts. 

I'm fairly confident for a good round on in December, I'm even getting my medical done next week in advance.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes, if the invites drop to 600 again there will be a lot of broken hearts.
> 
> I'm fairly confident for a good round on in December, I'm even getting my medical done next week in advance.


No idea whats going to strike 2500 or 600.


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all,

Is it mandatory to upload the educational certificates (BTech and MBA) of dependant while lodging Visa? My husband is the dependant here and do not have the BTech certificate since he lost it. Are there chances that CO might ask for his supporting documents?

Regards,
SVJ


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

svj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload the educational certificates (BTech and MBA) of dependant while lodging Visa? My husband is the dependant here and do not have the BTech certificate since he lost it. Are there chances that CO might ask for his supporting documents?
> 
> ...


If you have claimed points then yes.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No idea whats going to strike 2500 or 600.


I'll certainly be among the upset people. I started off with an EOI in December 2017 with 65 points when they started squeezing the invites.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes, if the invites drop to 600 again there will be a lot of broken hearts.
> 
> I'm fairly confident for a good round on in December, I'm even getting my medical done next week in advance.


Hi Y-ME369, how did you prepare for medical check before invitation? I thought we can only do that after invitation.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Hi Y-ME369, how did you prepare for medical check before invitation? I thought we can only do that after invitation.


You can submit a health declarations application from your ImmiAccount. This will generate a HapID which is used to book the medical. The medical will be valid for 12 months.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Hey mahboob, you and I have pretty much the same points breakdown and EOI. Do you think we will get a good chance on the next round?


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for next round to be of 2500 invites, if that happens, then we've pretty good chances of getting an invite. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

danielrvo said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Having an EOI with 75 points for ANZSCO 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) sent it on 20 October 2018, would you say I would get an invitation in December?
> 
> ...


Per ISCAH's estimate you may get it in Dec round, if not then Jan for sure. Here are their estimates.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Sanykris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea regarding when to expect an invite if I lodge EOI for 233513 production engg with 70 points in dec?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check out ISCAH's estimates after Dec 11th round, you'll be able to get an idea then. Per their estimate, anyone having EOI between Aug 12th 2018 and Nov 11th 2018 may wait between 1 and 3 months to get an invite.

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Sanykris said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Thanks Mahboob!


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I'll certainly be among the upset people. I started off with an EOI in December 2017 with 65 points when they started squeezing the invites.


I have started in May 2017 with 65 points for 261311(Analyst programmer), one more round of invitations would have cleared the backlog at that point in time. Now I am with 70 points from April 11th 2018 and almost in a similar situation or may be little better. Let us hope for the best


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

I am on the same boat with you.
Let's hope for the best and pray for another large number of invitation in Dec.
10 more days.


amit2611 said:


> I have started in May 2017 with 65 points for 261311(Analyst programmer), one more round of invitations would have cleared the backlog at that point in time. Now I am with 70 points from April 11th 2018 and almost in a similar situation or may be little better. Let us hope for the best


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Hey mahboob, you and I have pretty much the same points breakdown and EOI. Do you think we will get a good chance on the next round?


How accurate is ISCAH? Has their predictions actually worked for someone in past?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> How accurate is ISCAH? Has their predictions actually worked for someone in past?


Yes


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> How accurate is ISCAH? Has their predictions actually worked for someone in past?


ye, I believe their prediction is based on fact and figures not a wild guess.


----------



## Meds Basaar (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi


I have lodged my EOI in July with 65. My nominated skill is Chemical Engineering and I am currently in Australia on a temporary visa which expires in 5 months. I'd like to get some estimation on my waiting period. Do you think 65 points would be sufficient? Thanks


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> How accurate is ISCAH? Has their predictions actually worked for someone in past?


Here is the description of what they use to predict.
What we use for our 189 EOI predictions - (updated 19th August 2018) - Iscah


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

why is the skill select website not having any updates on invitation results since last 2 months???

Anyone having any info on that??


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> why is the skill select website not having any updates on invitation results since last 2 months???
> 
> Anyone having any info on that??


Hi Amit,

DoHA clearly states the below on the skillselect website.

We are working to improve the layout and content of this page. Please ensure you review the conditions of use as this content is under development. We welcome your feedback to help us improve the user experience. In the meantime, further information about your topic can be found here.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Yes


pcdfrost, yes means you know some people who have got invite the way ISCAH predicted?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> pcdfrost, yes means you know some people who have got invite the way ISCAH predicted?


ISCAH Predictions are on the mark only when the invitation trend is consistent (as in the past 4 months- they mention that on their assumptions list if I remember correctly). I submitted my EOI in Feb and as per their prediction, was to have had the invite in 3 months.

Then in July, their prediction was that I would not receive an invite before July 2019. Then in September, it was revised to March 2019, in August it was Jan 2019 and in October only did they get their prediction right- that my invitation would be in November (which was a no-brainer if they kept the same number for November round)

So in conclusion, yeah their predictions are right IF (a big if) DHA keeps on being an obedient child for the rest of the year till June 2019.
So, in my belief, the only thing worth predicting (and quite impossible at that) is the number of invites they plan to roll out every month.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sma0443 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi! I have a question regarding claiming points for spouse. My wife's graduating in March next year and I currently have 70 points. My occupation is Electrical Engineer. Do I need to have my wife's degree assessed by a regulating body like Engineer's Australia or do I just have to submit proof to CO after recieving invitation. My wife doesn't plan on working in Australia. Thanks!


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you have claimed points then yes.


Thanks, but I am not claiming points for my spouse. In that case, it is not mandatory, right?


----------



## sandeep0506 (Oct 31, 2016)

Any one waiting with 70 points for 263111?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sandeep0506 said:


> Any one waiting with 70 points for 263111?




Yes, there are many including me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep0506 (Oct 31, 2016)

Computer network and systems engineers?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

sandeep0506 said:


> Any one waiting with 70 points for 263111?


Here

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep0506 (Oct 31, 2016)

My EOI date of effect is NOV 5th.. According to ISCAH predictions, i might get an invite in next round. But i don’t think i will get. What’s your EOI date?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

sandeep0506 said:


> My EOI date of effect is NOV 5th.. According to ISCAH predictions, i might get an invite in next round. But i donâ€t think i will get. Whatâ€s your EOI date?


8th oct.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can you pls put light on my query that 65 points are meant for those having occupation on demand list only or anyone with minimum 65 points can lodge 189


----------



## Taranjeet807 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi everyone please help me with one information. When should I expect an invite?

EOI 189/190 date of effect 30/11/2018
PTE 20 Marks
189 points 75
190 points 80
Developer programmer 261312

Any ideas on invite? Really appreciate if anyone can reply.


----------



## sandeep0506 (Oct 31, 2016)

@Realy85: Only if it’s in demand list. The minimum cut off is 65 for 189 visa.
@Taranjeet: Next round which will be on December 11th.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

@sandeep06 thanx for your reply. But what if the occupation is removed under special condition then what we should do


----------



## Taranjeet807 (Dec 1, 2018)

sandeep0506 said:


> @Realy85: Only if itâ€™️s in demand list. The minimum cut off is 65 for 189 visa.
> @Taranjeet: Next round which will be on December 11th.


Thank you @Sandeep for a quick reply.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

What is the probability that DHA will keep same number of invites in Dec-18 round?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Don't think anyone can predict the probability (in terms of a ratio) of keeping the same number of invites. But unless something bad happens, I believe it will be the same as last few months.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sketchjar said:


> What is the probability that DHA will keep same number of invites in Dec-18 round?


They curved the number of invites this time last year, but that may or may not happen this year. 

I'm (overly) confident that they'll keep the number of invites the same for the December round. I've even just paid $600 on updated medical and police certificates in preparation.

We'll know during the early hours of 11th December.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> They curved the number of invites this time last year, but that may or may not happen this year.
> 
> I'm (overly) confident that they'll keep the number of invites the same for the December round. I've even just paid $600 on updated medical and police certificates in preparation.
> 
> We'll know during the early hours of 11th December.


Oz offices have informed no's will be like past year in various news references. Already around 11000 invites send till nov. 7 rounds left for remaining, what makes you think they will keep on giving 2500 invites per month. Although one hopes it remains high and all wait is over for many waiting since long.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

There is no official update from last three months and politicians talk will little action. Having said that, people like me can hope for best and prepare to wait.

Can anyone through any light on my invitation chances?
ANZSCO Code 261111 ( Business Analyst)
EOI Date: 11th October'18
Points ( 75 )
State ( 80)
PTE: 90

As per ISCAH, if invite remains same, high probability of getting it in December invite.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Oz offices have informed no's will be like past year in various news references. Already around 11000 invites send till nov. 7 rounds left for remaining, what makes you think they will keep on giving 2500 invites per month. Although one hopes it remains high and all wait is over for many waiting since long.


Don't dash people's hope just yet, immigration is tough enough for all of us. A little false hope won't hurt anybody. 

I've been chasing PR for two years. Crazy seeing as I've being paying tax here all that time and my employer really values me. I suppose I only have one more year until my Australian employer can sponsor me for PR.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sketchjar said:


> What is the probability that DHA will keep same number of invites in Dec-18 round?


Will most probably be 2500 like previous rounds.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Will most probably be 2500 like previous rounds.


Any idea about how much out of 2500 will be for BA 261111?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Any idea about how much out of 2500 will be for BA 261111?


That purely depends on the amount of invites used on pro rata to clear 70/65 pointers. If you are a 70+ pointer then you should expect an invite on this month 11th.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> That purely depends on the amount of invites used on pro rata to clear 70/65 pointers. If you are a 70+ pointer then you should expect an invite on this month 11th.


I had filed for 189 on 5th Nov'18 with 75 points. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Anyone with 70 points (261313) expecting an invite @ December round? Pls comment here...

Last DOE invited : 06-Apr-2018




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

The invitation number in Oct and Nov are 4340 per month, not 2500.


----------



## dirkzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

For 2613 as per ISACH, the 70s has a move of 79 days in Oct's invitation. However, the number of that is 76 days in Nov with really a small backlog of 75s. It is very weird and illogical unless the invitation number in Nov is smaller than that in Oct round.

Btw, I'm 261312 with eoi date: 7th June, hoping to get inv in this round.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

roaid said:


> The invitation number in Oct and Nov are 4340 per month, not 2500.


Is it published in the site?


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Is it published in the site?


No.The numbers came from a freedom of information request.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

roaid said:


> No.The numbers came from a freedom of information request.


Can you please share the source (if possible)


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone with 70 points (261313) expecting an invite @ December round? Pls comment here...
> 
> ...


I’m hoping too. 70 points 261313 doe 04th May.


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone with 70 points (261313) expecting an invite @ December round? Pls comment here...
> 
> ...


DOE 19 Apr :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

dirkzzz said:


> For 2613 as per ISACH, the 70s has a move of 79 days in Oct's invitation. However, the number of that is 76 days in Nov with really a small backlog of 75s. It is very weird and illogical unless the invitation number in Nov is smaller than that in Oct round.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm 261312 with eoi date: 7th June, hoping to get inv in this round.




Just an assumption...If DOE moves by 70 days, DOE upto 15 June will be invited. So you will get the chance.

My DOE is 29 June. It seems I will not be invited at this round. 

Btw, did you apply for 190 NSW as well?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

roaid said:


> No.The numbers came from a freedom of information request.


Unofficial words.


----------



## dirkzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, 190 NSW as well. It seems NSW only invites candidates with remarkable English skills.
I've never been optimistic about 190 invitation because my PTE is 68/88/81/88, so only 10 points.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Can you please share the source (if possible)


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, you’ve truely burst my bubble. I passed my medical today and it looks like 70 pointers won’t be invited in December.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

roaid said:


>


If it is true there may be a mass cut in Dec .


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

No ifs about it. We’ll be back down to 600 invites a month. 😕


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> No ifs about it. We’ll be back down to 600 invites a month. 😕


I also feel like that, 600 if lucky it can go to 300 also.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I also feel like that, 600 if lucky it can go to 300 also.


Back to 75+ pointers only. Damn it. 😞


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Well, you’ve truely burst my bubble. I passed my medical today and it looks like 70 pointers won’t be invited in December.


Sorry, I've just shared some information I got. I am also a 70 pointer in 261313, EOI date 26 April.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

roaid said:


> Y-ME369 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you’ve truely burst my bubble. I passed my medical today and it looks like 70 pointers won’t be invited in December.
> ...


Not your fault. My EOI expires in 12 months. It’s unlikely I’ll get an invite before then if the numbers are squeezed.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

roaid said:


> The invitation number in Oct and Nov are 4340 per month, not 2500.


What's your source? I dont see DHA publishing Oct / Nov 189 round results on their website.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> roaid said:
> 
> 
> > The invitation number in Oct and Nov are 4340 per month, not 2500.
> ...


See the FOI letter above. 😞


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> See the FOI letter above. 😞




If this is 100% correct, then why DHA not publishing the results?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> roaid said:
> 
> 
> > The invitation number in Oct and Nov are 4340 per month, not 2500.
> ...


They will publish it sooner or later. But to me 4340 looks absurd by any means.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> If this is 100% correct, then why DHA not publishing the results?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because immigration figures are politically sensitive. They tried to reduce immigration last year. If it was widely known that immigration this year has increased (so far), it might not look too good for the party.

If it is a genuine FOI request, then it must be the truth or the department could be in hot water.



himsrj said:


> They will publish it sooner or later. But to me 4340 looks absurd by any means.


It does now explain how the whole 80 and 75 point applicant backlog was cleared in a few rounds.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Did they mention the number of invitations for coming months in this FOI request?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

MarshallTank said:


> Did they mention the number of invitations for coming months in this FOI request?


They didn't seem to. I believe they would only know *after* they have invited as the situation may change between the initial FOI request and the invitation round.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Because immigration figures are politically sensitive. They tried to reduce immigration last year. If it was widely known that immigration this year has increased (so far), it might not look too good for the party.
> 
> If it is a genuine FOI request, then it must be the truth or the department could be in hot water.
> 
> ...




The reason I am doubting this foi request is the date on which it was requested ie 2nd oct. DHA published the September results on the same day. Why would one ask for the same info again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> The reason I am doubting this foi request is the date on which it was requested ie 2nd oct. DHA published the September results on the same day. Why would one ask for the same info again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your point makes sense. It is in vain to ask this info unless he/she is a prophet forecasting that DHA won't publish the result of Oct and Nov on time.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> The reason I am doubting this foi request is the date on which it was requested ie 2nd oct. DHA published the September results on the same day. Why would one ask for the same info again?


The requester wanted a complete collection of statistics for the financial year to date I believe.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> The requested wanted a complete collection of statistics for the financial year to date I believe.




If this would have been the request, they should have provided the overall no of invitations for the complete FY but as per the document it is mentioned for each month. Also I doubt the background of the document, usually DHA has the white background for every official document.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> If this would have been the request, they should have provided the overall no of invitations for the complete FY but as per the document it is mentioned for each month. Also I doubt the background of the document, usually DHA has the white background for every official document.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the financial year was July to July here. That is when we fill in our tax returns right? 

I do hope your suspicions are well founded. I suppose we will find out in 7 days, 3 hours. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

roaid said:


>


Chinese watermark on Aussie Dept. of Home Affairs letter!? I doubt the authenticity of the document. No offense.


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

YashPlanB said:


> roaid said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well spoted. I think it is not legit. Lets wait.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

YashPlanB said:


> Chinese watermark on Aussie Dept. of Home Affairs letter!? I doubt the authenticity of the document. No offense.


A Chinese immigrant agent made this request and published to its customers with such watermark. My friend shared this info to me.
In my opinion, this number could explain the recent quick cleanup of the backlog of 70. On the other hand, I think it is ridiculous to believe that an immigrant agent forges government information.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

roaid said:


> A Chinese immigrant agent made this request and published to its customers with such watermark. My friend shared this info to me.
> In my opinion, this number could explain the recent quick cleanup of the backlog of 70. On the other hand, I think it is ridiculous to believe that an immigrant agent forges government information.


 I did small research and found that NewStarts is a immigration consultant in Sydney. Why would Aussie Government provide response on a requestors/ private company letter head. 

NewStars Sydney


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

YashPlanB said:


> Chinese watermark on Aussie Dept. of Home Affairs letter!? I doubt the authenticity of the document. No offense.


Any reason why the header on the first image is black on white and the second white on blue?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

It may very well be a fake doc/news. Don't worry too much as in 1 week time everything will be clear..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Till then hope for the best!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

YashPlanB said:


> I did small research and found that NewStarts is a immigration consultant in Sydney. Why would Aussie Government provide response on a requestors/ private company letter head.
> 
> NewStars Sydney


Why don't you do small research about watermark?
Government provided response with nothing and the company attached its own watermark as advertising.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

roaid said:


> Why don't you do small research about watermark?
> Government provided response with nothing and the company attached its own watermark as advertising.


So you agreed the document is not originated from Aussie Govt. 
Based on your request I did research on watermark too. It is felony to use Australian Government Reference by Private companies/ other organizations.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

roaid said:


> Why don't you do small research about watermark?
> Government provided response with nothing and the company attached its own watermark as advertising.


Possibly, but by adding your own Watermark to an official document issued by an Authority will raise suspicion as it has now been altered/modified. Even if it was an original document, the authenticity has now been compromised.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

YashPlanB said:


> So you agreed the document is not originated from Aussie Govt.
> Based on your request I did research on watermark too. It is felony to use Australian Government Reference by Private companies/ other organizations.


1. I am not sure, I just received this info.
2. Please report to the police.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Possibly, but by adding your own Watermark to an official document issued by an Authority will raise suspicion as it has now been altered/modified. Even if it was an original document, the authenticity has now been compromised.


If you forged an official document issued by an Authority, will you leave your address to track yourself?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

roaid said:


> If you forged an official document issued by an Authority, will you leave your address to track yourself?


I am merely just pointing out why some are questioning the authenticity of the document.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> I am merely just pointing out why some are questioning the authenticity of the document.


I've just shared information here.
As a 70 points 261313, EOI date 26 April 2018, this info made me very disappointed.
As for the authenticity of this info, I hope it is fake, but I feel it is true.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Almost unsubscribed from the thread because of this crap. Everyone needs to calm down and wait till the 10th. No use in losing heart and getting discouraged. 

DHA, ISCAH and immitracker are some of the few legit sources when it comes to guessing on your invite. Rest all is crap. 

Peace!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

YashPlanB said:


> So you agreed the document is not originated from Aussie Govt.
> Based on your request I did research on watermark too. It is felony to use Australian Government Reference by Private companies/ other organizations.


I think it may be real. The registered agent for that company checks out, despite the sketchy website. 

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-...ails/?id=e542c47e-20a4-e411-9403-005056ab0eca


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> I think it may be real. The registered agent for that company checks out, despite the sketchy website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-...ails/?id=e542c47e-20a4-e411-9403-005056ab0eca




The email ID of the agent differs from the one mentioned in the foi document. Also I think we can email the agent to check if it is indeed the original document or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No idea what is going on here.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

"The department issued a total of 12,026 invites for Skilled Independent Visa Subclass 189 and Skilled Provision Visa Subclass 489 from July to November 2017. From December last year to May this year, the number of invites issued for these two visas dipped to 3,355 - with just 305 invites issued in May. "


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

roaid said:


> A Chinese immigrant agent made this request and published to its customers with such watermark. My friend shared this info to me.


Do you have the original pdf? The first page is exactly what a FOI reply would look like, the second page looks suspicious.

We will probably know the answer on the 11th, but we can actually check the authenticity of FOI requests here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2018


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Do you have the original pdf? The first page is exactly what a FOI reply would look like, the second page looks suspicious.
> 
> We will probably know the answer on the 11th, but we can actually check the authenticity of FOI requests here:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2018


Sorry,I don't have original pdf. The agent merely distributed two snapshots to customers. 
But compared to a request(​FA 18/09/00041 ​1 November 2018), they have very similar layouts.
First page is a request record and second page is the released document.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-decision-record.pdf
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-document-released.pdf


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

roaid said:


> Sorry,I don't have original pdf. The agent merely distributed two snapshots to customers.
> But compared to a request(​FA 18/09/00041 ​1 November 2018), they have very similar layouts.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-decision-record.pdf
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-document-released.pdf
> ...


Yes, the layout is good for the first page. The second page however has the table with uneven cells and the table looks like it would be cut off, assuming an even margin.

I suppose we'll know next week if the document is released.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes, the layout is good for the first page. The second page however has the table with uneven cells and the table looks like it would be cut off, assuming an even margin.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose we'll know next week if the document is released.




Another instance of it being fake is the color of dha logo being different on 2 pages. 2nd page is the one I am doubting the most due to blue color header and the white color logo of DHA
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Another instance of it being fake is the color of dha logo being different on 2 pages. 2nd page is the one I am doubting the most due to blue color header and the white color logo of DHA
> View attachment 89644
> 
> 
> ...


Check two links first, thank you.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-decision-record.pdf
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-document-released.pdf


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

roaid said:


> Check two links first, thank you.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-decision-record.pdf
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/2018-180900041-document-released.pdf


The source website where the images are posted is a tad odd. 

https://translate.google.com.au/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.newstarsec.com/tag/会计配额/

Edit - I'm inclined to join the others, I now think the document is fake. The formatting is too off, even for civil servants.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

himsrj said:


> They will publish it sooner or later. But to me 4340 looks absurd by any means.


Absolutely mate, the number 4340 just looks odd. I'll wait for the official figures to be out. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Guys.. Why dont all of you calm down. Someone has shared the info he has. Its just a piece of info. None of these is official not even Immitracker, expat forum. There is no need to panic and to put your detective minds to test. Atleast he has put an effort to share some proof to back his claims. If the document is fake well and good, if not, will it stop you from trying for PR? 

Instead of slinging at each other, lets wait for some more time for official results.

Even I suspect that DOHA has sent 4K invites per month, but its NOT impossible.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone with 70 points (261313) expecting an invite @ December round? Pls comment here...
> 
> Last DOE invited : 06-Apr-2018


Hey, hope to get one as 261312, DoE 2 May 2018.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Hey, hope to get one as 261312, DoE 2 May 2018.


Two days before my DoE. See you on the forum Monday evening. I’ll be staying up with a cup of tea and watching the news come in. 🙂


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Spreading hearsay and unofficial info create unnecessary panic. There is no reason why there should be any change in the invitation pattern unless we hear anything official (or credible from ischah or immitracker). 
Previously, when the news about sending some migrants to regional areas started spreading about, many people stretched it too far by relating that to a cut in invitation number from Oct round onward. Nothing of that sort happened yet. So lets rest easy for the time being- and its only 6 days to go:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for bringing positive hopes to the forum. 

Praying for a large invitation round.



shahid15 said:


> Spreading hearsay and unofficial info create unnecessary panic. There is no reason why there should be any change in the invitation pattern unless we hear anything official (or credible from ischah or immitracker).
> Previously, when the news about sending some migrants to regional areas started spreading about, many people stretched it too far by relating that to a cut in invitation number from Oct round onward. Nothing of that sort happened yet. So lets rest easy for the time being- and its only 6 days to go:fingerscrossed:


----------



## scottsun624 (Feb 28, 2018)

Iscah's view is that the 189 invitation more likely to stay around 2500 each month until the end of this FY.

Iscah also estimate the total number around 2500 invites from Oct n Nov round on their website, If that was 4340 round , why they haven't noticed that ?? some occupations should clear much more faster than Sep round(2500) ? but we didn't see that happen


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

*189 - 75 points*

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to ensure that for 189 -at 75 points, chances are good to get ITA, right?


----------



## priyankv (Nov 14, 2018)

*Eoi*

I have submitted EOI on 14th Aug 2018 
ANZCODE : 261313
Points Claim :
189 : 65
190 : 70
Till what date invitation is expected to come?


----------



## priyankv (Nov 14, 2018)

I have submitted EOI on 14th Aug 2018 
ANZCODE : 261313
Points Claim :
189 : 65
190 : 70
Till what date invitation is expected to come?


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't think you will get an invite with 65 points even after an year or so. 65 backlog is pending from April 2017.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

roaid said:


>


I went snooping around the migration agency website, and there is quite a bit of analysis (a lot of it echoing some of the concerns raised in this thread), in case anyone is interested:

https://www.newstarsec.com/australia-189-eoi-invitation-rounds-for-october-and-november-2018/

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...2c039d9aa9ea38667d78&scene=21#wechat_redirect

It is not in English, but on Google Chrome I just right clicked on the page and clicked "Translate to English" - and it is understandable.

Short story: they are optimistic about future rounds.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I went snooping around the migration agency website, and there is quite a bit of analysis (a lot of it echoing some of the concerns raised in this thread), in case anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.newstarsec.com/australia-189-eoi-invitation-rounds-for-october-and-november-2018/
> 
> ...


I am interested .

Thank you PrettyIsotonic for sharing this.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

This document is going to haunt us forever isn't it.  I posted the translation link for the site a few pages back. It does seem suspect. 

Monday evening can't come quick enough so we can stop the uncertainty. layball:

Edit - https://translate.google.com.au/tra...sec.com/tag/&#20250;&#35745;&#37197;&#39069;/


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

scottsun624 said:


> Iscah's view is that the 189 invitation more likely to stay around 2500 each month until the end of this FY.
> 
> Iscah also estimate the total number around 2500 invites from Oct n Nov round on their website, If that was 4340 round , why they haven't noticed that ?? some occupations should clear much more faster than Sep round(2500) ? but we didn't see that happen


iscah is just view the updates and change status website anything can happen at any time.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> This document is going to haunt us forever isn't it.  I posted the translation link for the site a few pages back. It does seem suspect.
> 
> Monday evening can't come quick enough so we can stop the uncertainty. layball:
> 
> Edit - https://translate.google.com.au/tra...sec.com/tag/&#20250;&#35745;&#37197;&#39069;/


And in a few days (Dec 11) all that analysis may be moot!

I flagged it to ISCAH anyhow, let us see if they form an opinion about it.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't know if what i am stating is absurd, but as far as my anzco is concered- 2613* , is it normal for a clearance of 1 month 75 pointers and 2.5 month of 70 pointers backlog for the last 2 rounds EACH, corresponding to a 2490-invites-round? Experts here who know data from previous years?

P.S. No use crunching these numbers in my opinion, because we are 6 days away from finding out


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

The 4340 numbers for last two months just don't seem probable to me. 

I think the Australian government has made it quite clear that the total number of invites will be similar to last year i.e. 16k.

If the invites for the past two months were indeed 4340, then that would take the total to 14660 till now. This would leave just 1340 invites left for the rest of the financial year (7 months) at an average of less than 200 per month. Seems unlikely imo.

I guess we can just wait and hope for the best for the upcoming round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> And in a few days (Dec 11) all that analysis may be moot!
> 
> 
> 
> I flagged it to ISCAH anyhow, let us see if they form an opinion about it.




Let us all know once you hear anything from iscah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Gbulani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ensure that for 189 -at 75 points, chances are good to get ITA, right?


Hello Gbulani,

For 75 there are high chance you will be invited. 

Please check your EoI on 10th DEC 2018 @ 6.30 PM. "Apply Visa" button will pop up:amen:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Ignore.


----------



## ravi0086 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi,

I have approved ANMAC experience as Nursing Lecturer under NEC 254499 (MLTSSL) and i am really confused weather to claim points for it or not?

Some of my reference have told that we can claim point but home affairs will reject your case due to very less demand of nursing lecturer.

One more thing, My partner has his skill assessment as a software tester (STSOL) list.

Here also i am worried weather to claim partner points or not as our demand occupation list is different.
My agent told me to claim them under 489 for Tasmania.

Please help me out here, i am very very much confused and worried about my future.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> P.S. No use crunching these numbers in my opinion, because we are 6 days away from finding out


6 days seem like an eternity at the moment.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi I lodged my eoi on 18 sep 2018 software engineer when I can except my invitation thnx


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi I lodged my eoi with 70 points in software engineer on 18 sep 2018 when can I except my invitation thnx


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi I lodged my eoi with 70 points in software engineer on 18 sep 2018 when can I except my invitation thnx


Feb or March if the same number of invites.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, will my EOI DOE get affected if I made some changes in it?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, will my EOI DOE get affected if I made some changes in it?




Only changes in point will change the doe date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Only changes in point will change the doe date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found there were some blunders in my employee's details and passport info, so I guess its ok to rectify them without affecting DOE.

Thanks.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

hoandang said:


> I've found there were some blunders in my employee's details and passport info, so I guess its ok to rectify them without affecting DOE.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




You can safely change the employment details. However, there is no option to change passport details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I really suspect that Oct and Nov rounds are 4340 each. I did a quick analysis under my code 2631 and I find this not possible.

On Aug round, when the invitation number went up to 2490, the cut-off for 2631 went down from 75 to 70 and the DoE was 27/09/2017.

On Sept round, the number remained at 2490 with a cut-off for 2631 70 and DoE is 17/01/2018.

Now we can see that the backlog is cleared by around 4 months.

After that, there have been two rounds Oct and Nov. Now as of Iscah unofficial results for Nov, DoE for 2631 is 10/08/2018 (some people on this forum had reported they were not invited with DoE 17 or 18 /08/2018 with 70 points).

Now after Sep there are around 7 months (Sep DoE 17/01/2018 - Nov DoE 10/08/2018) of backlog and based on the trend it should be cleared in two rounds (Oct and Nov).

Based on the backlog clearance, I see that most probably that Oct and Nov remained at 2490.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes. I also didn't find the place to change the passport details. My passport was renewed to a new one when waiting for the invitation.



Pnarang3 said:


> You can safely change the employment details. However, there is no option to change passport details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Yes. I also didn't find the place to change the passport details. My passport was renewed to a new one when waiting for the invitation.


I believe that is okay. You put in your current passport in Form 80 and there is a section for the previous passport. You may also want to upload a scan of both when you get invited to apply.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

I also believe the Oct and Nov round is invited around 2490.



faisalali10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I really suspect that Oct and Nov rounds are 4340 each. I did a quick analysis under my code 2631 and I find this not possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Dears,

I have query regarding ACS. I got positive skill assessment from ACS for "CRM Technical Consultant". Now around 6 months back my company promoted me to "Sr. CRM Developer" and i updated my EOI with new designation. The roles and responsibilities of new designation is same as previous one, so for claiming points for new designation do i need to again apply for ACS or same old positive skill assessment is suffice. 

Currently i am claiming points for both designations.


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Guys


Please advise expected inviter. 
Eoi date : 09 October, 2018 
Points : 70 
Code : 233512

Appreciated


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Alexooo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please advise expected inviter.
> Eoi date : 09 October, 2018
> ...


As per ISCAH predictions, you may get an invite in 2-3 months.

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have query regarding ACS. I got positive skill assessment from ACS for "CRM Technical Consultant". Now around 6 months back my company promoted me to "Sr. CRM Developer" and i updated my EOI with new designation. The roles and responsibilities of new designation is same as previous one, so for claiming points for new designation do i need to again apply for ACS or same old positive skill assessment is suffice.
> 
> Currently i am claiming points for both designations.


If your designation / roles and responsibilities / organisation has changed - it is recommended you get ACS to reassess your new position. 

Will it make a difference points wise though, included the Sr. CRM Developer experience episode so far? If no, mark it as not claiming points. If yes, I personally would get reassessed. 

MARA agent would have the most accurate advice of course.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

alegor said:


> Hello Gbulani,
> 
> For 75 there are high chance you will be invited.
> 
> Please check your EoI on 10th DEC 2018 @ 6.30 PM. "Apply Visa" button will pop up:amen:


6:30PM which timezone ? Melb time?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> 6:30PM which timezone ? Melb time?


Between 12am-1am on 11 Dec if in Melbourne.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If your designation / roles and responsibilities / organisation has changed - it is recommended you get ACS to reassess your new position.
> 
> Will it make a difference points wise though, included the Sr. CRM Developer experience episode so far? If no, mark it as not claiming points. If yes, I personally would get reassessed.
> 
> MARA agent would have the most accurate advice of course.


My company and roles n responsibilities both are same. It is only designation that is changed. And yes i am claiming points for Sr CRM developer as adding this episode raise my 5 points for experience.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> My company and roles n responsibilities both are same. It is only designation that is changed. And yes i am claiming points for Sr CRM developer as adding this episode raise my 5 points for experience.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Personally I would get it reassessed by ACS. 

Do keep us updated whatever you decide


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Nope. IST


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Between 12am-1am on 11 Dec if in Melbourne.


Looks like I'll be staying up staring at my phone!


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Between 12am-1am on 11 Dec if in Melbourne.
> ...


I’ll be about too. It’s around 21:00 in WA. Good luck to all!


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

*Medical Examinations*

Hi Everyone,

I was just wondering if it's possible to take the medical even before you get your invite? It says that you need a HAP ID to be able to schedule for a medical exam? Also, I will be in Australia on my tourist visa this mid-December, is it possible to take my medical there in case?

Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Arxooo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering if it's possible to take the medical even before you get your invite? It says that you need a HAP ID to be able to schedule for a medical exam? Also, I will be in Australia on my tourist visa this mid-December, is it possible to take my medical there in case?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes! (I did for my 190 before my invite too when it was still possible - the rules changed for 190 on 1 July 2018). 

Follow the instructions here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> My company and roles n responsibilities both are same. It is only designation that is changed. And yes i am claiming points for Sr CRM developer as adding this episode raise my 5 points for experience.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


By the way this thread:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...assessment-experience-designation-change.html

Another forum member gives a different suggestion to what I did - you could try asking them if they had a similar experience and didn't face any issues - in case that helps.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes! (I did for my 190 before my invite too when it was still possible - the rules changed for 190 on 1 July 2018).


I just did this now. Thank you so much for replying so quickly! I should've asked earlier so I could've done it earlier  I'll schedule my medical asap! Hoping to get an invite this Dec 11. Thanks again!


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes! (I did for my 190 before my invite too when it was still possible - the rules changed for 190 on 1 July 2018).
> 
> Follow the instructions here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations


Hi PI, 


The first question in the application is to select the type of visa. I can see only 189 and not 190. Should we select 189 visa even for 190?

Can we include Spouse in the Main applicant's application?. or Do we need to separately create IMMI Account for dependents and lodge a seperate health declaration application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi PI,
> 
> 
> The first question in the application is to select the type of visa. I can see only 189 and not 190. Should we select 189 visa even for 190?
> ...


Hmm good question.

I would select 189, and then enter that same HAP ID into the 190 application if you decide to lodge that instead - since the tests are identical, I don't see it being an issue. Another member reported that they (and their network) did the same to circumvent the "190" not being available - and didn't have an issue. As usual, a MARA agent will have the most accurate advice.

You can have a combined health referral letter, or separate - I would think combined might be easier (note each applicant will still have a unique HAP ID) - just not sure if everyone might have to attend the same appointment to do the health examinations. Others with families might be better positioned to share their experience


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Cool.. Thank you for your inputs. Cheers.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys is any chance of 190 invitation on 70 points + 5 for state = 75 for software programmer eoi date 18 sep 2018 can anyone pls explain
thnx so much


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys is any chance of 190 invitation on 70 points + 5 for state = 75 for software programmer eoi date 18 sep 2018 can anyone pls explain
> thnx so much


Hi Jatinder,

Please ask your question here
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...itation-1st-july-2018-a-254.html#post14735530


----------



## freyr0110 (Jun 24, 2018)

Occupation: 233511
Age: 30pts
Degree, BSc engineer: 15pts
PTE: 20pts
1 year AU work experience: 5pts
NAATI CCL: 5pts
*TOTAL: 75pts (SC189) / 80pts (SC190)*

EOI Date of Effect: 22/11/18

Expecting ITA on 11/12/18. Wish me luck friends... :amen: :fingerscrossed: layball:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I think you 75 pointers are going to be fine for next week, even if they squeeze the number of invitations. Get ready to party. 😉


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a question about ACS SKILL assessment. I have got my employments till June 2018, assessed and successful against 261313 and got 5 points against it. Now, I changed job in June 2018 under same profile and title but didn't get that assessed from ACS. Can I still claim points for that experience in my EOI because otherwise as time progresses my experience points will drop to 0.

Experts please suggest

______________________-
ANZSCO 261313 (software ENGINEER)
EOI 10/9/218
AGE: 25
Edu:20
English:20
Experience: 5
Points: 70/75(NSW)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Schawla said:


> I have a question about ACS SKILL assessment. I have got my employments till June 2018, assessed and successful against 261313 and got 5 points against it. Now, I changed job in June 2018 under same profile and title but didn't get that assessed from ACS. Can I still claim points for that experience in my EOI because otherwise as time progresses my experience points will drop to 0.
> 
> Experts please suggest
> 
> ...


My understanding is no, you cannot claim points for that experience, you will have to get another skills assessment before doing so.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Schawla said:


> I have a question about ACS SKILL assessment. I have got my employments till June 2018, assessed and successful against 261313 and got 5 points against it. Now, I changed job in June 2018 under same profile and title but didn't get that assessed from ACS. Can I still claim points for that experience in my EOI because otherwise as time progresses my experience points will drop to 0.
> 
> Experts please suggest
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert, but I believe you can claim for employment after your skills date without having to be reassessed, providing it is in your nominated occupation.

Edit - It seems I am at odds with PrettyIsotonic. I hope he is wrong as I had my current job assessed as 'acceptable employment' when I had only worked there for 6 months. I am in the same job now 12 months later and claiming 5 points also.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> I'm not an expert, but I believe you can claim for employment after your skills date without having to be reassessed, providing it is in your nominated occupation.
> 
> Edit - It seems I am at odds with PrettyIsotonic. I hope he is wrong as I had my current job assessed as 'acceptable employment' when I had only worked there for 6 months. I am in the same job now 12 months later and claiming 5 points also.


The consensus is that if you are in the same job: same roles and responsibilities, designation etc. then you are all good, you can leave the end date blank in your EOI and continue to claim points as you cross the relevant thresholds. You might still be asked for an updated reference letter etc. by DHA. 

However if you change jobs, it is not guaranteed your skills assessing authority would have deemed the new job suitable.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The consensus is that if you are in the same job: same roles and responsibilities, designation etc. then you are all good, you can leave the end date blank in your EOI and continue to claim points as you cross the relevant thresholds. You might still be asked for an updated reference letter etc. by DHA.
> 
> However if you change jobs, it is not guaranteed your skills assessing authority would have deemed the new job suitable.


Thanks PrettyIsotonic. I have updated references and all payslips ready to go. Fingers crossed for Monday evening. layball:


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

5 days to go 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Y-ME369 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an expert, but I believe you can claim for employment after your skills date without having to be reassessed, providing it is in your nominated occupation.
> ...


Thanks @prettyisotonic then do you suggest I should get another ACS assessment done and in that case, will my Date of effect change as points will remain 70.

Also I don’t know whether to go for it as I am unsure of the invite and will be loosing 10 points on age in May as well.
Seems like a tight situation.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Schawla said:


> Thanks @prettyisotonic then do you suggest I should get another ACS assessment done and in that case, will my Date of effect change as points will remain 70.
> 
> Also I don’t know whether to go for it as I am unsure of the invite and will be loosing 10 points on age in May as well.
> Seems like a tight situation.


As far as I know, if your points total doesn't change, your DOE remains the same. 

I would post in NB's thread and ask him too (2 Bits) - but personally I definitely would get reassessed to claim the new employment for points. 

When will you be losing points on employment due to the ten years?


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Schawla said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @prettyisotonic then do you suggest I should get another ACS assessment done and in that case, will my Date of effect change as points will remain 70.
> ...


In January beginning. I did not get assessed because I had joined this new job and didn’t want to put any doubts in my boss’s mind. 
Problem is gap on my employment
My employment details are as follows
Nov 2002- Jan 2010 1 yr 2 months from here 
5 years of phd - not suitable
Mar 2015-June 2015 3 months
Aug 2015-June 2016 10 months
Sep 2017-June 2018 9 months
June 2018- current Not assessed but under same designation and role as previous employment


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

@PI is correct, you need reassessment
If in acs assessment last work ex date is to date and you continue in same job no new assessment.
But for a change in job new assessment needs to be filed with acs as it requires new set of rnr in current company to be submitted and assessed.
Else claim points till last relevant rnr assessed.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Schawla said:


> In January beginning. I did not get assessed because I had joined this new job and didn’t want to put any doubts in my boss’s mind.
> Problem is gap on my employment
> My employment details are as follows
> Nov 2002- Jan 2010 1 yr 2 months from here
> ...


What is your DOE mate?


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Kamalbhai said:


> My company and roles n responsibilities both are same. It is only designation that is changed. And yes i am claiming points for Sr CRM developer as adding this episode raise my 5 points for experience.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Do nt require reassesment by ACS....since u r in same organisation with same roles n responsibilities... mere changing of designation does nt warrant re assesent

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The consensus is that if you are in the same job: same roles and responsibilities, designation etc. then you are all good, you can leave the end date blank in your EOI and continue to claim points as you cross the relevant thresholds. You might still be asked for an updated reference letter etc. by DHA.
> 
> However if you change jobs, it is not guaranteed your skills assessing authority would have deemed the new job suitable.


What if everything is same....just designation changes....wud we still need to go for reassessment

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> Kamalbhai said:
> 
> 
> > My company and roles n responsibilities both are same. It is only designation that is changed. And yes i am claiming points for Sr CRM developer as adding this episode raise my 5 points for experience.
> ...


It’s new Organization but same designation and role


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Schawla said:


> It’s new Organization but same designation and role


Acs has already assessed your old rnr/sd.
Now new organization will even if roles same provide you new rnr/sd which needs to be reassessed.


----------



## Jack 123 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi, What LOW 3 means in CCPT of FOI please?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

What if i am in a new organization and i do not need to claim points for that since i have enough points from the previous employments. Can i not get it reassessed and put it as not relevant in the EOI? can i do like that?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> What if i am in a new organization and i do not need to claim points for that since i have enough points from the previous employments. Can i not get it reassessed and put it as not relevant in the EOI? can i do like that?


I do think this is an option, but best check with others to confirm.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Jana143 said:


> What if i am in a new organization and i do not need to claim points for that since i have enough points from the previous employments. Can i not get it reassessed and put it as not relevant in the EOI? can i do like that?


Yes you can not get it reassessed: you can just list it in your EOI and mark it as "not claiming points" - same for your visa application. You won't have to provide the skilled employment evidence for this/these employment episodes as far as I know. 

There is some ambiguity about employment episodes deducted by a skills assessing authority to deem you skilled (e.g. the 2 years ACS deducts) - some people think you still need to provide evidence to DHA for this/these employment episodes, some think you don't.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Jana143 said:


> What if i am in a new organization and i do not need to claim points for that since i have enough points from the previous employments. Can i not get it reassessed and put it as not relevant in the EOI? can i do like that?


Yes, it can be marked non relevant.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> I do think this is an option, but best check with others to confirm.


If you are not claiming points no need to get it assessed just put as irrelevant experience.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello guys.

I am working in the same company as I did when I submitted my documents for ACS. The reference letter for the same was dated March 2018. I work in the same role and the same designation today as well. 

So I can still use the same reference letter IF I get the invite, right? I will be providing salary certificates of each month from March 2018 as proof that I am still working in the same company. 

Or do I have to request my organization for an updated reference letter?

Please advise.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I am working in the same company as I did when I submitted my documents for ACS. The reference letter for the same was dated March 2018. I work in the same role and the same designation today as well.
> 
> ...


Yes that will do.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Okay, Thank you guys



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes you can not get it reassessed: you can just list it in your EOI and mark it as "not claiming points" - same for your visa application. You won't have to provide the skilled employment evidence for this/these employment episodes as far as I know.
> 
> There is some ambiguity about employment episodes deducted by a skills assessing authority to deem you skilled (e.g. the 2 years ACS deducts) - some people think you still need to provide evidence to DHA for this/these employment episodes, some think you don't.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I can no longer find the home affairs site figures (anyone found a working link?). Going off Immitracker, I have 59 applicants in front of me either by DoE (< 4th May) or points (> 70) for 261313.

If Immitraker is a 10% representative of actual applicants, it is not looking so hopeful.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I can no longer find the home affairs site figures (anyone found a working link?). Going off Immitracker, I have 59 applicants in front of me either by DoE (4th May) or points (75+) for 261313.
> 
> If Immitraker is a 10% representative of actual applicants, it is not looking so hopeful.


Mate, 10% of all applicants data pool, if it is, is still a good number for sampling. BTW, Iscah estimates next round invite for 75 pointers (2631), so be hopeful and be prepared.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Mate, 10% of all applicants data pool, if it is, is still a good number for sampling. BTW, Iscah estimates next round invite for 75 pointers (2631), so be hopeful and be prepared.


Oh, I've only got 70 points, my post was a little unclear. I was just estimating ~590 applicants ahead of me if Immitracker has captured 10%. :frog:


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Oh, I've only got 70 points, my post was a little unclear. I was just estimating ~590 applicants ahead of me if Immitracker has captured 10%. :frog:


My bad too, I guess the number will be smaller if you filter out with ANZSCO 2613**.

Still, All the best for the coming round.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Oh, I've only got 70 points, my post was a little unclear. I was just estimating ~590 applicants ahead of me if Immitracker has captured 10%. :frog:


bro, what is your DOE?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hoandang said:


> bro, what is your DOE?


04/05/18 - 70 Points - 261313


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> My bad too, I guess the number will be smaller if you filter out with ANZSCO 2613**.
> 
> Still, All the best for the coming round.


Cheers fella! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> 04/05/18 - 70 Points - 261313


Mine is 6/6/2018 - 70 points - 261312 and iscah still estimates me to be invited next round so you will be fine if the number of invitation remains the same.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Mine is 6/6/2018 - 70 points - 261312 and iscah still estimates me to be invited next round so you will be fine if the number of invitation remains the same.


Will you be around in the forums Monday evening? We can wait together. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

code :261111
eoi : 11th October'2018
points(189) : 75

what are chances of getting invite in this round?


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

EOI Lodged with 60 Points in the month of February 2018.
Points increased to 65 by April 2018 due to experience. ( This goes automatic ).
Appeared for PTE again on 3rd Dec 2018, got 20 Points.
EOI updated with 75 points on 6th Dec 2018.

Hoping to see the invitation soon with 75 points in the tally, this December -2018.

PTE -90 -S, 90 -R, 81-W, 79-L ==> What an upgrade 

:clock::amen::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Very Good chance bro !!:frog:




sketchjar said:


> code :261111
> eoi : 11th October'2018
> points(189) : 75
> 
> what are chances of getting the invitee in this round?


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Also what all documents required? What we submitted at the time of ACS will do I believe?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kunsal said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I am working in the same company as I did when I submitted my documents for ACS. The reference letter for the same was dated March 2018. I work in the same role and the same designation today as well.
> 
> ...


As long as the letter does not state something to the effect of "this letter is valid till date XYZ" or only valid till the date it is written on. E.g. my reference letter despite being dated a few months before I lodged my visa and got my invite, stated that I was "currently employed".


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I have applied for
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
POINTS: 70 (189) 
POINTS: 75 (190) NSW 
DOE: 28-June-2018
In this case can I expect the invite this month in 189 or 190(NSW)?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have applied for
> ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
> PTE score: 10
> ...


Chance is good but realistically on Jan 11:fingerscrossed:. Meanwhile do see if you can bump up your PTE scores- so you get an invite straight away


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As long as the letter does not state something to the effect of "this letter is valid till date XYZ" or only valid till the date it is written on. E.g. my reference letter despite being dated a few months before I lodged my visa and got my invite, stated that I was "currently employed".


Yes, it states that I am a "Currently Active" employee.

Good to know that even your reference letter was dated months before your invite. Thanks for your post.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Chance is good but realistically on Jan 11:fingerscrossed:. Meanwhile do see if you can bump up your PTE scores- so you get an invite straight away


Thank you. Any chance of getting NSW invite this month?


----------



## visaguru2017 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Shahid,

Can you help me getting the Australia PCC, i stayed there for 2 years.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

visaguru2017 said:


> Hi Shahid,
> 
> Can you help me getting the Australia PCC, i stayed there for 2 years.


"To get a police certificate in Australia you must submit an Australian Federal Police National Police Check application form if you have been in Australia for more than 12 months in the past 10 years.

Use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of all names you have been known by.

We do not accept state- or territory-issued police certificates.

Fingerprints are not needed for Australian police checks."

Source:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


----------



## visaguru2017 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for your quick response. 
What should i select in below while filling the form.

Purpose Type*
Purpose of Check


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

visaguru2017 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> What should i select in below while filling the form.
> 
> Purpose Type*
> Purpose of Check


What are the options? 

Remember, Code 33 at Question 1.


----------



## Taranjeet807 (Dec 1, 2018)

*Guys please help!

EOI Effect Date = 30NOV2018
189 Points = 75
190 points = 80
Occupation = Developer Programmer(261312)

Please suggest if I will get an invite in December round? After reading the document and all discussions around it, I am very nervous. Please help guys. Really appreciate!*


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Taranjeet807 said:


> *Guys please help!
> 
> EOI Effect Date = 30NOV2018
> 189 Points = 75
> ...


No one can tell for certain, but with 75 and 80 points, you will have an excellent chance for Tuesday.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Will you be around in the forums Monday evening? We can wait together. :fingerscrossed:


I'll definitely be up all night waiting haha


----------



## ajaytaj (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi guys
What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018.

Telecommunication Engineer (263311)

SC-c189: 75


EOI Lodged: 25th nov 2018


----------



## ajaytaj (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi guys
What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018.

Telecommunication Engineer (263311)

SC-189: 75


EOI Lodged: 25th nov 2018


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

ajaytaj said:


> Hi guys
> What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018.
> 
> Telecommunication Engineer (263311)
> ...


Per ISCAH's estimates, you'll most probably get an invite on Dec 11th. Because if people with 70 points with EOI Nov 11th can get an Invite, then you'll get it too (regardless of your EOI date) as you've 75 points.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi guys
What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018. (261313 SC-189: 70 EOI Lodged: 23rd May 2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Oneil said:


> Hi guys
> What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018. (261313 SC-189: 70 EOI Lodged: 23rd May 2018


The same chances as me.  It could go either way depending on if they reduce the number of invites.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Hope it all works out well .. less than 3 days to go .


----------



## Meds Basaar (Nov 13, 2018)

Guys I'm on a TR expiring end of April next year. What are my chances getting an invite with 65 points chemical engineering 233111. I lodged my EOI in July. Any hope? Does being onshore or scoring 20 points give me an advantage?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Meds Basaar said:


> Guys I'm on a TR expiring end of April next year. What are my chances getting an invite with 65 points chemical engineering 233111. I lodged my EOI in July. Any hope? Does being onshore or scoring 20 points give me an advantage?


Very unlikely you will get an invite at 65 points before your EOI expires based on current trends. 

Any other way you can increase your points? NAATI? English points? 

Only your aggregate points score matters for 189 invites, if you're from an occupation under pro-rata arrangements then that will matter too.

Edit:

Have you considered 489 / 190?


----------



## tekula_expat (Dec 9, 2018)

*December 2018 round*

Hi guys

What are the chances that I get my EOI picked in December 2018 round.

Developer Programmer (261312)

SC-c189: 75 points


EOI Date of effect: 22nd November 2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

tekula_expat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What are the chances that I get my EOI picked in December 2018 round.
> 
> ...


Very good. You'll know in 33 hours.


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

Can I expect an invite this coming round?
Occupation : 263311
DOE: 8 Dec 2018, 70 pts


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

tekula_expat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What are the chances that I get my EOI picked in December 2018 round.
> 
> ...


Next round you will get that is in Dec 2018.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ali1993 said:


> Can I expect an invite this coming round?
> Occupation : 263311
> DOE: 8 Dec 2018, 70 pts


same number of invites next round you will get if reduction in number slight 
ly less chances.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2017)

*EOI - original date or modified date ?*

My job code is 261313 with 70 points.
Status SUBMITTED
EOI Initially Submitted On 14/07/2018
EOI Last Submitted On 17/08/2018

Which EOI date will be considered for invitation ?
Any prediction when I should get invite ?
Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jag14 said:


> My job code is 261313 with 70 points.
> Status SUBMITTED
> EOI Initially Submitted On 14/07/2018
> EOI Last Submitted On 17/08/2018
> ...


Did you change points in between those dates?


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Did you change points in between those dates?


Yes, addition of 5 points.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

jag14 said:


> Yes, addition of 5 points.


Then the second date will be your DoE.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jag14 said:


> Yes, addition of 5 points.


Then the second date.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Wow, it's been a year since I submitted my original EoI with 65 points. Do any of you guys remember when they were still inviting 65 pointers in early 2017?


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

If I get my ACS done again with my current job added and my points don’t change, will my DOE be affected.
Is it important that assessment is done before EOI, I mentioned my current job in EOI but didn’t get it assessed. 
Please advise

————————
261313
Points -70/75
DOE -10/09/2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Schawla said:


> If I get my ACS done again with my current job added and my points don’t change, will my DOE be affected.
> Is it important that assessment is done before EOI, I mentioned my current job in EOI but didn’t get it assessed.
> Please advise
> 
> ...


I think the EoI has to be *after* the skills assessment, even if you are only being reassessed.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Schawla said:


> If I get my ACS done again with my current job added and my points don’t change, will my DOE be affected.
> Is it important that assessment is done before EOI, I mentioned my current job in EOI but didn’t get it assessed.
> Please advise
> 
> ...


Yes if assessment of point claimed is after eoi than have seen cases of straightaway rejection.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Just a quick question, what are chances of me getting invitation in the next round, even if the invitation numbers drop to half in the worst case. Experts please give us your insight. Thanks

I'm confident that I would get the invitation but my Agent is saying that I have very less chance of getting invited in the next round. 

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, what are chances of me getting invitation in the next round, even if the invitation numbers drop to half in the worst case. Experts please give us your insight. Thanks
> 
> ...


Even with a reduced invite numbers, 75 pointers like yourself should have a high chance.

Edit - not trying to sound bitter, but you've submitted your EoI at a very good time compared to this time last year. You'll be fine.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Even with a reduced invite numbers, 75 pointers like yourself should have a high chance.
> 
> Edit - not trying to sound bitter, but you've submitted your EoI at a very good time compared to this time last year. You'll be fine.



Yeah I can imagine that. The downfall of invitation numbers started in December right. I m really worried because my TR is expiring in a month.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Yeah I can imagine that. The downfall of invitation numbers started in December right. I m really worried because my TR is expiring in a month.


That's right, but the entire backlog of 75 pointers was cleared last round so you have a good chance. It's the 70 pointers and below who will be suffering.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> That's right, but the entire backlog of 75 pointers was cleared last round so you have a good chance. It's the 70 pointers and below who will be suffering.


Hope the invitation number stays like the previous numbers. So that the 70 points could have a chance.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Hope the invitation number stays like the previous numbers. So that the 70 points could have a chance.


Right back at ya. Being waiting for a PR invite for over a year but the numbers have been squeezed.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Right back at ya. Being waiting for a PR invite for over a year but the numbers have been squeezed.


My friend's consultant in Dubai believes that there will be a reduction in Dec.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> My friend's consultant in Dubai believes that there will be a reduction in Dec.




Whats the basis he/she is using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Right back at ya. Being waiting for a PR invite for over a year but the numbers have been squeezed.


It is true that the invitation numbers nowadays are unpredictable. My EOI on electronics engineer expired after 2years with 65points. Had to jump to IT to have a better chance on getting the invitation.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Now if there is no reduction in number then the non-pro will touch 65 in the next round which is practically impossible since 190 is staying at 65. Watching the restriction of 189 for non-pro at correct 70 points in the previous round(they could have touched 65 in the previous rounds?) makes me really bad about this round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Whats the basis he/she is using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont know the agency is WWICS which is almost in every country.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> My friend's consultant in Dubai believes that there will be a reduction in Dec.


Yup, it's coming. Could be 600, could be 300 invites. We should have a good idea on Tuesday morning.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yup, it's coming. Could be 600, could be 300 invites. We should have a good idea on Tuesday morning.


600 is what I believe.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If the number reduces to 600 then again all occups will see rise in invite points. So whoever at 75 points will be safe for now.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> If the number reduces to 600 then again all occups will see rise in invite points. So whoever at 75 points will be safe for now.


Yup. I may have to retake my IELTS test at this rate. 75 points for this round will be sorted, 70 pointers will probably not be invited past a DoE around the end of April. 

That's just my guess anyway. :laser:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yup. I may have to retake my IELTS test at this rate. 75 points for this round will be sorted, 70 pointers will probably not be invited past a DoE around the end of April.
> 
> That's just my guess anyway. :laser:


No one can tell man.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No one can tell man.


Nope, but they hit us with a sucker punch this time last year. I'm not too hopeful for tomorrow night anymore. But hey, we'll find out soon enough. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dirkzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

I believe this December is different from previous. let's be optimistic. 

通过我的 SM-G9600 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dirkzzz said:


> I believe this December is different from previous. let's be optimistic.
> 
> 通过我的 SM-G9600 上的 Tapatalk发言


Lets see tomorrow.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Please post here if anyone has 80/75 points in 189 other than accountants.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Lets see tomorrow.


This is a long 27 hours. layball:


----------



## Taranjeet807 (Dec 1, 2018)

I have 75 in 189 developer programmer. Date of effect 30Nov 2018. Still i am scared if I will be getting or not because of this invite reduction thing.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Taranjeet807 said:


> I have 75 in 189 developer programmer. Date of effect 30Nov 2018. Still i am scared if I will be getting or not because of this invite reduction thing.


The backlog of 2613** invites was apparently cleared in the last round. I wouldn't be worried with 75 points.


----------



## Taranjeet807 (Dec 1, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Taranjeet807 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 75 in 189 developer programmer. Date of effect 30Nov 2018. Still i am scared if I will be getting or not because of this invite reduction thing.
> ...


May god hear your words mate!


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Please post here if anyone has 80/75 points in 189 other than accountants.



Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
> 
> L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
> 
> ...




Gear up for big day tomorrow mate. You are going to get it for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Gear up for big day tomorrow mate. You are going to get it for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big Billion day 

The countdown starts 26 hours left.:clock:


----------



## tekula_expat (Dec 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Please post here if anyone has 80/75 points in 189 other than accountants.


Developer programmer (261312)
Age 30 | Education 15 | Language 20 | Australian Exp. 10 | Total 75
EOI Date of effect : 22/11/2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

See you guys on here in 24 hours. I'm going to try distract myself at work and not worry. Congratulations to those who get invited, commiserations to those who miss out.op2:


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello There
Just a quick reply needed. My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is
1/10/17 with 65 points.
When can I expect my invitation???
Thanks


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Non- Pro Rata


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

mp2018mp said:


> Hello There
> Just a quick reply needed. My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is
> 1/10/17 with 65 points.
> When can I expect my invitation???
> Thanks


189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Do you reckon on December 11,2018?


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Feeling relaxed thanks for sharing this.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Difficult to predict as no one is sure of the total invitations for the last few rounds. Also depends on the amount of invitations which will be issued in the next round.


----------



## ayyappan.ananthasayanam (Nov 29, 2018)

tekula_expat said:


> Developer programmer (261312)
> Age 30 | Education 15 | Language 20 | Australian Exp. 10 | Total 75
> EOI Date of effect : 22/11/2018


I am @ 75 eoi 01 Dec 2018 . Fingers crossed


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ayyappan.ananthasayanam (Nov 29, 2018)

ayyappan.ananthasayanam said:


> I am @ 75 eoi 01 Dec 2018 . Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Do you get the invitation email or we need to check the skillselect website . Also at what time they will intimate

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

ayyappan.ananthasayanam said:


> Do you get the invitation email or we need to check the skillselect website . Also at what time they will intimate
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




You can expect the email at 6.45 pm IST tomorrow and also check skillselect at the same time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayyappan.ananthasayanam (Nov 29, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> You can expect the email at 6.45 pm IST tomorrow and also check skillselect at the same time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

All the best everyone. I know the feel of waiting for the invite, I was exactly in the same situation last month. Advance wishes for everyone who is going to be invited tomorrow 

Any help for your Visa you can contact me. Happy to help, but this forum has all your queries answered already 

Cheers


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

ayyappan.ananthasayanam said:


> Do you get the invitation email or we need to check the skillselect website . Also at what time they will intimate
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


login to your skill select. "Apply Visa" button will be enabled @ 6.30 pm IST. You will receive email little late so login to your skill select and keep hitting refresh button  I did the same


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for invite today evening. AM one among you as well hoping for the best. 

EOI (189): 13-Nov-18 (75)
PTE: 12-Nov-18 (20 pts, total-88) 
Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS assessment : 06/11/2017

Please do share if anyone has any new updates.

Cheers 

Dee


----------



## mauritz.erick (Aug 7, 2018)

I am so excited to get the invitation tonight

263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
Age: 30
English: 20 (84 84 86 88)
Study requirement: 15 + 5
Partner: 5
Total: 75

Best of luck for everyone!


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

alegor said:


> login to your skill select. "Apply Visa" button will be enabled @ 6.30 pm IST. You will receive email little late so login to your skill select and keep hitting refresh button  I did the same


I m newbie to the invitation process. Sorry, when we can expect the email saying that you're invited to apply (today @6:30pm)? Thanks


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Morning gentlemen!

Going to be an exciting day. I see there are more 75 pointers appearing. You guys should be fine. 

Please post here with your occupation, points and doi if you get invited this evening. 🙂


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

BIG DAY !!!

All the best for those who are expecting an invite. Hopefully this round has the same number of invites as last month.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> BIG DAY !!!
> 
> All the best for those who are expecting an invite. Hopefully this round has the same number of invites as last month.


Amen to that!


----------



## ayyappan.ananthasayanam (Nov 29, 2018)

Oneil said:


> Amen to that!


I'm feeling restless

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

Engineering Technologist (233914) Age 30 | Education 15 | English(PTE) 20 | Australian Study 5 | Australian Exp. 5 | Total 75 EOI Date of effect : 02/11/2018


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

All the best guys. It will be an unforgettable moment when you see the status is changed to "Invited" in your skillselect account and get the mail which has the subject of "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect" :clap2::clap2::clap2:

The moment you get the email "IMMI Grant Notification - BCC2018/XXXX - XXXXX- XXXXI" you will feel that everything is achieved. But guys it is going to be a beginning of another hard chapter in Australia. Jobs/kids education/luxurious house, vehicle/tax settlements etc.. 

Anyway I am again wishing you all the best and fingers-crossed for the best moments in the life :fingerscrossed::dance:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> All the best guys. It will be an unforgettable moment when you see the status is changed to "Invited" in your skillselect account and get the mail which has the subject of "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect" :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> The moment you get the email "IMMI Grant Notification - BCC2018/XXXX - XXXXX- XXXXI" you will feel that everything is achieved. But guys it is going to be a beginning of another hard chapter in Australia. Jobs/kids education/luxurious house, vehicle/tax settlements etc..
> 
> Anyway I am again wishing you all the best and fingers-crossed for the best moments in the life :fingerscrossed::dance:


I've already been working Australia for nearly two years so taken care of that.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

All the best to everyone waiting for an invite! Lets hope this round is as big as the last few:fingerscrossed:

We might get the email little late only (allow at least 45 minutes past the invite-round time in your country- I got at 12.40 am AEST, when the round started around 12 am).
I know how bad it is for the wait- Find ways to occupy our mind for the rest of the day


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> All the best to everyone waiting for an invite! Lets hope this round is as big as the last few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you able to see it on skillselect before your email?

Cheers.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey guys, last round of 2018, I've gotten NSW approval hence I've withdrawn my 189, hope some lucky one will get an early Christmas gift tomorrow. All the best. Hang in there.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Were you able to see it on skillselect before your email?
> 
> Cheers.


For me, I didn't check skillselect at all till the morning. I was really happy that day that in fact I really forgot about invitation round happening that night (my wife arrived day before the invitation and I was out all day having a nice time- which was a really good thing or else my Blood pressure would have skyrocketed )

At around 1 am, I checked my email and I saw skill select email at 12.40 am- I knew I got invite and was so happy didn't even bother opening the mail until next morning.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, last round of 2018, I've gotten NSW approval hence I've withdrawn my 189, hope some lucky one will get an early Christmas gift tomorrow. All the best. Hang in there.


Really great of you brother
Wish you a good life


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Were you able to see it on skillselect before your email?
> 
> Cheers.


For me, yes status was changed to "Invited" around 12.20AM but got the mail at 12.38AM


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

ictssseeker said:


> For me, yes status was changed to "Invited" around 12.20AM but got the mail at 12.38AM


Ay, so we won't see any changes right away at around 12:00am, will we?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

ictssseeker said:


> For me, yes status was changed to "Invited" around 12.20AM but got the mail at 12.38AM


What timezone?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Ay, so we won't see any changes right away at around 12:00am, will we?


My bit would be: don't jump to any conclusions at least until 1 hour is elapsed
I thought of the invite round happening at 1 am (an extra hour wouldn't hurt- and my fate for that round would be conclusively decided by that time)


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> What timezone?


Melbourne time


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Waiting for the invitation tonight. Hope to get an invitation.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Waiting Waiting. Hope everybody in this group gets the invitation.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Big day coming for 65 point non-pros, and our friends in pro-rata 70 as well. If the govt is going to drop the hammer like they did last year, tomorrow is when they might do it, so it will be very interesting. If invitations are reduced, no 65 pointers get invited this year, and probably have another 12 months to wait, maybe forever. 

If we see 2500 again, maybe Iscah is right. I happen to disagree with them that we see close to 190000 this year, but I definitely hope they are right and we get more 2500 rounds. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> Big day coming for 65 point non-pros, and our friends in pro-rata 70 as well. If the govt is going to drop the hammer like they did last year, tomorrow is when they might do it, so it will be very interesting. If invitations are reduced, no 65 pointers get invited this year, and probably have another 12 months to wait, maybe forever.
> 
> If we see 2500 again, maybe Iscah is right. I happen to disagree with them that we see close to 190000 this year, but I definitely hope they are right and we get more 2500 rounds. Best of luck to everyone.


Yeah, if the invites are reduced they'll be only a handful of 70 pointers invited and no 65 pointers until June 2019. :mad2:


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yeah, if the invites are reduced they'll be only a handful of 70 pointers invited and no 65 pointers until June 2019. :mad2:


Much longer than that mate unfortunately. If they shut things down, a big queue of 70+ point people builds up. Only when all that clears do 65 pointers get another shout. This month for example is the first month that any 65 pointer would have a hope, because all the higher point people have been cleared since July. So 12 months away. As I say above, really hope I'm wrong :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> Much longer than that mate unfortunately. If they shut things down, a big queue of 70+ point people builds up. Only when all that clears do 65 pointers get another shout. This month for example is the first month that any 65 pointer would have a hope, because all the higher point people have been cleared since July. So 12 months away. As I say above, really hope I'm wrong :fingerscrossed:


Well, even with a 600/300 round 70 pointers will be queuing. I had 65 points from December 2017 to May 2018 and there wasn't a sniff of an invite thanks to the squeezed invites. 

I fear the same will happen again for 70 pointers. 10 hours to go...


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Bro,

I am quite optimistic about this round invitation. Now the visa process time is not very long, especially for the 2613, normally 2.5 months can get the grant after lodged, so there is no point to reduce the number massively.




Y-ME369 said:


> Well, even with a 600/300 round 70 pointers will be queuing. I had 65 points from December 2017 to May 2018 and there wasn't a sniff of an invite thanks to the squeezed invites.
> 
> I fear the same will happen again for 70 pointers. 10 hours to go...


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I am quite optimistic about this round invitation. Now the visa process time is not very long, *especially for the 2613, normally 2.5 months can get the grant after lodged*, so there is no point to reduce the number massively.


2.5 Months  ? (Ill be very glad if this is the case). I see that the processing time mentioned in DOHA website is 8 to 11 months.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

The official process time from DOHA is 8 to 11 months.
But if you follow some threads for the 189 visa, most of the 2613 applicants who lodged at the end of Sep get the grant recently.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html



MJ.Sydney said:


> 2.5 Months  ? (Ill be very glad if this is the case). I see that the processing time mentioned in DOHA website is 8 to 11 months.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> The official process time from DOHA is 8 to 11 months.
> But if you follow some threads for the 189 visa, most of the 2613 applicants who lodged at the end of Sep get the grant recently.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html


Thanks for the info, will check it out. If this is the case, DEC may rain more invites like the previous months. Cheers.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

When does Iscah publish unofficial results


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Check this one:

Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah



Schawla said:


> When does Iscah publish unofficial results


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mp2018mp said:


> Hello There
> Just a quick reply needed. My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is
> 1/10/17 with 65 points.
> When can I expect my invitation???
> Thanks


May be this round if not not before July 2019.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Well, even with a 600/300 round 70 pointers will be queuing. I had 65 points from December 2017 to May 2018 and there wasn't a sniff of an invite thanks to the squeezed invites.
> 
> I fear the same will happen again for 70 pointers. 10 hours to go...


Believe and it will happen, that is the power of subconscious mind.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Believe and it will happen, that is the power of subconscious mind.


We'll see.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

D-Day!

So what will be the magic number? 200? 300? 600? 1500? 2500?

A lot of hopes on this round being a big one (2500) otherwise it looks like I will have to wait another year at least to get an invite.  

These past 7 months have been full of anxiety. 

Just over 7 hours to go now. All the best to everyone!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Best of luck to everyone eagerly waiting for invite. 😇


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

kunsal said:


> D-Day!
> 
> So what will be the magic number? 200? 300? 600? 1500? 2500?
> 
> ...


I think 300 or 600. Might be enough to get a few 70 pointers through.


----------



## Johnathan Ho (Nov 22, 2018)

Lets hope it hit 65 pointers

189:70

PTE:20
PY: 5
Lodge: 12/11/2018
Invitation: Amen


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Why? Any reason or basis?


Y-ME369 said:


> I think 300 or 600. Might be enough to get a few 70 pointers through.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Why? Any reason or basis?
> 
> 
> Y-ME369 said:
> ...


Because of last year’s trend. Hopefully I’m wrong.


----------



## Ativsa (Oct 8, 2018)

What time does the draw normally happen? I know it takes place on the 11th of each month. Which timezone is followed?

Thanks
Asvita


----------



## Johnathan Ho (Nov 22, 2018)

Lets hope it hits 65 pointers

189:70

PTE:20
PY: 5
Lodge: 12/11/2018
Invitation: Not yet


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Ativsa said:


> What time does the draw normally happen? I know it takes place on the 11th of each month. Which timezone is followed?
> 
> Thanks
> Asvita


Midnight , utc + 11hrs if I am not mistaken?


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Hoping for the 189 invite today.
__________________
Occupation: 233311(Electrical engineer)
Total points: 75.
DOE: 21-Nov-2018


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> mingdaofans said:
> 
> 
> > Why? Any reason or basis?
> ...



Did last year see 2490 invites for these same months as was seen this year ?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Did last year see 2490 invites for these same months as was seen this year ?


It was something like 2000, 2000, 3500, 600.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > Did last year see 2490 invites for these same months as was seen this year ?
> ...


Could you provide your source ?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Could you provide your source ?


Unfortunately the DIBP no longer have the official statistics listed, but someone has compiled them here from at the time.

https://www.migrationdesk.com/threads/skillselect-invitation-summary-2017-2018-subclass-189.42692/


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Could you provide your source ?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

You can scroll down to the" Previous rounds" section and see yourself.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hoandang said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> You can scroll down to the" Previous rounds" section and see yourself.


How did you find that link, I've being looking for days!


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you provide your source ?
> ...


Since the official numbers of Oct-Nov are not available , hard to say how many in Dec . If we assume I think was 2500 rounds each, Dec could have 1436 invites and starting Jan would have 600 each month .. but if it were 3500 as speculated , than Dec onwards 450 invites


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Since the official numbers of Oct-Nov are not available , hard to say how many in Dec . If we assume I think was 2500 rounds each, Dec could have 1436 invites and starting Jan would have 600 each month .. but if it were 3500 as speculated , than Dec onwards 450 invites


Yeah, this round could go either way. In 5 hours we'll know...


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yeah, this round could go either way. In 5 hours we'll know...


I can hear my heart beat loud and clear

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I can hear my heart beat loud and clear
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


For you the window only has to move a few weeks. Even with a 600 round I rate your chances for a 189. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> For you the window only has to move a few weeks. Even with a 600 round I rate your chances for a 189. :fingerscrossed:


Hope so.. counting seconds

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all. Am expecting invite today. Have a few doubts on the payment to be made. 

a) when is the visa fees payment to be made? Can I submit the documents today and make payment later? Or will the processing start only once I pay? 

b) if applying offshore what's the most economical way to pay? Credit card or a Forex card? 

Thanks! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

weirdarse said:


> Hi all. Am expecting invite today. Have a few doubts on the payment to be made.
> 
> a) when is the visa fees payment to be made? Can I submit the documents today and make payment later? Or will the processing start only once I pay?
> 
> ...


Got the answer to first one. Need to pay before processing begins. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Checkout this one:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html



weirdarse said:


> Got the answer to first one. Need to pay before processing begins.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

~4 hours to go. I've finished work so it's a long wait.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> ~4 hours to go. I've finished work so it's a long wait.


Same here. Time to go to sleep and wake up after 4 and a half hours 🙂


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

2hours and 23mins left

All those who get their invites today please post on this thread with ANZSCO code ; points and EOI date.

All the best!!


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> 2hours and 23mins left
> 
> All those who get their invites today please post on this thread with ANZSCO code ; points and EOI date.
> 
> All the best!!




261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Harini227 said:
> 
> 
> > 2hours and 23mins left
> ...


Hopefully . Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping it has 2500 invites


----------



## sahana rashmi (Dec 10, 2018)

ANZSCO : 261312, DOE: 16 NOV 2018, Points : 75 , expecting an invite this round.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Oneil said:


> attaluri_kiran said:
> 
> 
> > Harini227 said:
> ...


Can’t wait to see 2500 invites


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

mp2018mp said:


> Oneil said:
> 
> 
> > attaluri_kiran said:
> ...


Just 2 more hours and all will be clear . This wait is worst than waiting for the first job results and looking at the phone for HR call


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

3 more hours to go...............2500 or 600 that is the main question.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 3 more hours to go...............2500 or 600 that is the main question.


2 more hours? It's summer time in ACT.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> 3 more hours to go...............2500 or 600 that is the main question.


*2 hours, since daytime saving +1 hour is also in affect. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> 2 more hours? It's summer time in ACT.


2 hours right.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyway looks like a goosebump round today,.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If 2500 today then the non pro people with 65 will get today right?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyway looks like a goosebump round today,.


Haha yes. We'll either be celebrating or crying together.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Haha yes. We'll either be celebrating or crying together.


Best wishes for your invite.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

The Department of Immigration has released the analysis of the 6th December 2017 round results (Expressions of Interest) for the visa subclass 189 (Skilled Independent) and 489 (Skilled Family Sponsored). EasyMigrate’s Principal Migration Consultant Mr Cyrus Mistry has reviewed these results:
“Broad Overview: I am hereby revising my end-of-year analysis regarding the Expression of Interest regime, now that the 6th December round has been announced. The total number of invitations for the last six months has been 12,331 so I expect that in the remaining financial year (Jan-June 2018) there is likely to be a slight increase in the number of invitations provided by the Department of Immigration.

Under the subclass 189 (Skilled Independent) visa, ONLY 300 invitations were issued in total with only 5 invitations under the subclass 489 (Skilled Family Sponsored) visa. This means that most places were taken by the subclass 189 visa as it gets preference over the subclass 489 visa. It brings the total number of invitation under the General Skilled Migration Pathway 189 and 489 to 305 invitations. This is a decrease of 2250 invitations compared to the October 2017 invitations and 1105 invitations less than the November 2017 round. The total invitations for the current financial year commencing 1 July 2017 are standing at 12,331.

For this round, most invitations (222) were to applicants who have 75 points. There were NO INVITES to applicants on 70 points, 60 or 65 points. 78 invites were to applicants on 80 points with 5 invitations going to applicants having 85 points or more.

Please note that about 15% of the “invitations” usually do not get taken up (because of the applicant’s changed circumstances). These “invitations” expire after 60 days and lead to a “re-invite” in the next round of invitations (maximum two invites). When the number of invitations is reduced by DIBP to a paltry 300 (instead of the usual 2000-3000 per month) then these “re-invitations” tend to skew the results and give inaccurate statistics. I wonder when DIBP will wake up to this reality and make necessary adjustments in their reporting.

For the occupations subject to pro-rata arrangements, Accountants got invitations at a point score of 75 for applications with a visa date of effect of 18 October 2017. Accountants were excluded from some Oct-Nov 2017 rounds for a while so this is good news for Accountants, although the pass-mark has crept up from 70 to 75 compared to the last round of invitations!

Industrial, Mechanical, Production and Electronics Engineers got invited at 75 points with varying visa dates of effect.

ICT Business and Systems Analysts got invited at 75 points with visa date of effect 22-09-2017

Same 75 points for Software and Application Programmers and Computer Network Professionals, however their visa date of effect is better – 03-10-2017 so they seem to be standing a better chance at getting invitations”.

6 December Invitation round
The table below shows the number of invitations issued in the SkillSelect invitation round on 6 December 2017.

Invitations issued on 6 December 2017

Visa Subclass	Number
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)	300
Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489)	5
During 2017-18 program year the following numbers of invitations have been issued:

Invitations issued during 2017-18 program year

Visa subclass	Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec	Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	June	Total
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)	2000	2000	3500	2500	1400	300 11700
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	210	256	93	57	10	5 631
Total	2210	2256	3593	2557	1410	305 12331
The above figures do not include invitations issued for State and Territory Government nominated visa subclasses. State and Territory Governments nominate throughout the month for specific points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas.

6 December 2017 results
The following graph shows the points for clients who were invited to apply in the 6 December 2017 round.


Invitation process and cut offs

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

Visa Subclass	Points score	Date of effect
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)	75	18/10/2017 1.24 pm
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	85	4/01/2017 10.04 am
Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year.

Point scores and the dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 6 December 2017 invitation round.

Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Date of effect
2211	Accountants	75	18/10/2017 1.24 pm
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75	26/08/2017 3.06 am
2334	Electronics Engineer	75	30/10/2017 3.54 pm
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	27/09/2017 9.24 pm
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	03/10/2017 2.31 pm
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	75	22/09/2017 10.52 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	75	3/10/2017 7.50 pm
2631	Computer Network Professionals	75	3/10/2017 4.32 pm


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> The Department of Immigration has released the analysis of the 6th December 2017 round results (Expressions of Interest) for the visa subclass 189 (Skilled Independent) and 489 (Skilled Family Sponsored). EasyMigrate’s Principal Migration Consultant Mr Cyrus Mistry has reviewed these results:
> “Broad Overview: I am hereby revising my end-of-year analysis regarding the Expression of Interest regime, now that the 6th December round has been announced. The total number of invitations for the last six months has been 12,331 so I expect that in the remaining financial year (Jan-June 2018) there is likely to be a slight increase in the number of invitations provided by the Department of Immigration.
> 
> Under the subclass 189 (Skilled Independent) visa, ONLY 300 invitations were issued in total with only 5 invitations under the subclass 489 (Skilled Family Sponsored) visa. This means that most places were taken by the subclass 189 visa as it gets preference over the subclass 489 visa. It brings the total number of invitation under the General Skilled Migration Pathway 189 and 489 to 305 invitations. This is a decrease of 2250 invitations compared to the October 2017 invitations and 1105 invitations less than the November 2017 round. The total invitations for the current financial year commencing 1 July 2017 are standing at 12,331.
> ...


This is what we have seen previous year. Hope it to be opposite this year.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks like too many nerves and last minute figures. Whatever is gonna happen will happen . No point discussing . So let’s relax and wait for 1 hour 42 mins .


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Oneil said:


> Looks like too many nerves and last minute figures. Whatever is gonna happen will happen . No point discussing . So let’s relax and wait for 1 hour 42 mins .


Your point is correct "Whatever is gonna happen will happen" so what is the problem in discussing.:brick:


----------



## ayyappan.ananthasayanam (Nov 29, 2018)

In life too many things depend on luck ... Hope all of us are lucky ... 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ayyappan.ananthasayanam said:


> In life too many things depend on luck ... Hope all of us are lucky ...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Lucky people will be who are getting their invites today night.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Looks like a full house here, waiting eagerly! Good luck to everyone (including me)! :fingerscrossed: :clock:

The crazy thing for me is, I'll be in a Subway (in tunnel with no signal, except at every station for 10-15 secs) in NYC, when the Invites are being sent! 

I hope they update the Invitation Rounds details for the 3 months (including past 2), yesterday.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Looks like a full house here, waiting eagerly! Good luck to everyone (including me)! :fingerscrossed: :clock:


House full now.


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

Waiting too! All the best everyone!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ppsmigs said:


> Waiting too! All the best everyone!


All the best .


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

An hour to go. Just enough time to watch Dr Who.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> An hour to go. Just enough time to watch Dr Who.


Haha my man! Recorded last episode and doing exactly the same now! 😄


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Haha my man! Recorded last episode and doing exactly the same now! 😄


They show it ABC on Australia, so we get it day after the UK. It was alright. Jodie Whittaker has the same accent as me as we are both from Yorkshire, UK.


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Best of luck to all.
I searched and deployed my forgotten solar powered Maneki Neko (waving cat) few weeks back as I have a very slim chance to get it if the numbers remain consistent. 
Let's see how much luck the cat brings in


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > Haha my man! Recorded last episode and doing exactly the same now! 😄
> ...


I know, I'm on the Gold Coast 😉
That's really cool! Good luck, hope we both get invited.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

for those who get the invite plz share your details with anzsco DOE and points. if there are any NON PRO 65 pointers in this group with 2017 DOE, its the right time for you to show up because NON PRO 65ers would prove to be the yardstick for todays round. Best of luck.


----------



## adeel3878 (Dec 19, 2015)

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> If 2500 today then the non pro people with 65 will get today right?


Hope so..... best of luck for all who are waiting...


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> for those who get the invite plz share your details with anzsco DOE and points. if there are any NON PRO 65 pointers in this group with 2017 DOE, its the right time for you to show up because NON PRO 65ers would prove to be the yardstick for todays round. Best of luck.


I am Non Pro 65 points
DOE 1/10/17


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

mp2018mp said:


> I am Non Pro 65 points
> DOE 1/10/17


i hope you get the invitation today best of luck


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mp2018mp said:


> I am Non Pro 65 points
> DOE 1/10/17


looking at the previous round 65 is not expected this year but best wishes.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

mp2018mp said:


> Umarchodhary said:
> 
> 
> > for those who get the invite plz share your details with anzsco DOE and points. if there are any NON PRO 65 pointers in this group with 2017 DOE, its the right time for you to show up because NON PRO 65ers would prove to be the yardstick for todays round. Best of luck.
> ...


Best of luck bro.... But, you didn't get 190 inviation from any state...


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> looking at the previous round 65 is not expected this year but best wishes.


hey george
800 out of 2500 to NOn Pro not enough to clear 40 days backlog of 75&70 pointers??
thoughts?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Most probably it will clear them and hopefully eat some ot the backlogs of 65 pointers. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

But all depends upon number of invites and split between pros and non pros 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> mp2018mp said:
> 
> 
> > I am Non Pro 65 points
> ...


How? In last round 70 pointers chemical engineer DOE-04 Nov, 2018 invited...similar was for the Electrical Engineer, and around 50-45 days moved for 70 pointers.... I think there are not many 70s are left for these non pro, and this time turn for the 65 pointers!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Please please please let this be a huge round similar to the last. _/\_

Just 26 minutes to go. All the best guys! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I think I need a strong drink. I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I think I need a strong drink. I have a bad feeling about this...


Just try to be positive man!!


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Just try to be positive man!!


I'm British, it's not in my nature to be positive.  I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to see if any 70 pointers get invited.


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

Waiting ..



189 | DoE: 14-10-18 | ANZSCO: 261111 | Points: 75


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Best wishes to all it is only 15 mnts.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Countdown begins 

Good luck everyone

Pray for best


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I am not waiting for an invite but still, I am feeling tense about the round. 

Whoever gets their invite do withdraw 190 and help others and post here asap.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

7 minutes guys


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

niaz4one said:


> 7 minutes guys


Not 7 minutes it 15 plus 7 minutes.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Remember to post your details here if you get an invite. Fingers crossed lads.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

waiting waiting... good luck all!


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

the calm before the storm


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

I am not waiting for an invite but i just want to wish each and everyone one of you waiting for an invite the best; please dont forget to withdraw your 190 application so as to help others.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

please don't forget to withdraw your 190 application so as to help others.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> the calm before the storm


You're not wrong.  Either elation or anger.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Boooom !!!! Its time !!!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Boooom !!!! Its time !!!!


10 to 15 minutes more .


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

Is it just the EOI Status that will change? In the skill select website.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> MJ.Sydney said:
> 
> 
> > Boooom !!!! Its time !!!!
> ...


Yes, last round was started in delayed...10-15 min..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

> 2500





> 600



The machine is yet to turn on.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

No luck !!

233512 Mechanical Engineer 70 points
EOI 8th Sept 2018


----------



## cm.govind (May 7, 2018)

All the best everyone!!


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

ppsmigs said:


> Is it just the EOI Status that will change? In the skill select website.


You will get email too.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Nothing yet. No email, no invite. :/


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Nothing yet. No email, no invite. :/


It is not now yaaar.

10 minutes more.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Nothing yet. No email, no invite. :/


Wait for around 15 minutes


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

All the best guys... Finger crossed


----------



## Danger_king2000 (Nov 12, 2018)

Any one got invite? Any accountant here? Please give us the good news fast


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

No luck yet !!

233512 Mechanical Engineer 70 points
EOI 8th Sept 2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

niaz4one said:


> No luck yet !!
> 
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer 70 points
> EOI 8th Sept 2018


No one will get an invite until next 10 minutes guys.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Do you get the feeling someone at DIBP is laughing manically while watching this thread?


----------



## Mohamad K (Dec 10, 2018)

anyone?


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Do you get the feeling someone at DIBP is laughing manically while watching this thread?


Ha ha ...

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Do you get the feeling someone at DIBP is laughing manically while watching this thread?


May be they are sleeping.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> No one will get an invite until next 10 minutes guys.


Hope to receive soon.......


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Do you get the feeling someone at DIBP is laughing manically while watching this thread?


Well, at least someone gets to know how direly we need this  LOL..


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

Give it till 1am australian time. Previously someone said they got it 45 minutes past



Mohamad K said:


> anyone?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Well, at least someone gets to know how serious we are  LOL..


There are always serious people only here.....


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If there is an invite round it will happen within next 10 minutes for sure.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

I am continuously refreshing this thread and myimmitracker haha


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> I am continuously refreshing this thread and myimmitracker haha


me too


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Im refreshing this page more haha


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Im refreshing this page more haha


3 minutes to go guys have an umbrella with you for the rain.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If there is an invite round it will happen within next 10 minutes for sure.




Obviously there will be a round mate ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

My F5 button is going to wear off


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 3 minutes to go guys have an umbrella with you for the rain.


The rain?


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Do you get the feeling someone at DIBP is laughing manically while watching this thread?


You mean Tim Shaw, new Home Affairs Minister? 😄


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Obviously there will be a round mate ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Anytime now..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

For them it is a job.


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

INVITED!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DOE: 11/11/2018
Points: 70
ANZSCO Code: 224711 (Non-pro rata)


Will withdraw my 190 EOIs. All the best guys!


----------



## sunosoft (Aug 29, 2018)

Wohooo..We got it.
261313,75,30 nov 2018


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Congrats....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ppsmigs said:


> INVITED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :amen:
> 
> DOE: 11/11/2018
> Points: 70
> ANZSCO Code: 224711 Management Consultant


Great congratulations

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Got invite.. 189 .. 261313. 80 points.


----------



## Mohamad K (Dec 10, 2018)

GUYS I got invited!!! 

Mech Engineer 75 points DOE 30/11/2018


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

ppsmigs said:


> INVITED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :amen:
> 
> DOE: 11/11/2018
> Points: 70
> ANZSCO Code: 224711 Management Consultant


WOWWwww Congratulationssss...........................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Guys , 261312, 75 pts, DOE 13 nov, i got invited. Refresh your skillselect.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Not invited. 
Analyst Programmer: 261311
DOE: 26/06/2018
Points: 70

Congrats to all who received an invite.
Please withdraw your state (190) EOIs as it will help others.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Nothing for me.... this round likely no


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

No invite - 261313 - 70 points - 04/05/18


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Give it some more time guys.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

wait for some time guys and check sillselect.


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

no Invite - 261313 - 70 points - 03/07/18


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> No invite - 261313 - 70 points - 04/05/18


Check skillselect man. You must have got by now.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Reporting an invite for 261111

75 points
DOE - 09/09/2018


----------



## tekula_expat (Dec 9, 2018)

Got it guys...
261312,75,22 Nov 2018


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

Got an Invite guys !!

Occupation : 262112 - ICT Security Specialist 
pts: 70
DOE: 13th November 2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Check skillselect man. You must have got by now.


Nope, nothing skills select. Maybe it was a small round?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2621 security Nov 15 invited 70 points


----------



## ayyappan.ananthasayanam (Nov 29, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Check skillselect man. You must have got by now.


I'm sure you would have got it

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.rajendran.av (Nov 24, 2018)

INVITED....
DOE - 22-Nov-2018
Points - 75
ANZSCO Code - 233512
Mechanical Engineer


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Seeing very less..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

any 65 pointers got theirs????


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

any point to continue refreshing if no inv by now?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Seeing very less..


Seems low....


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

ayyappan.ananthasayanam said:


> I'm sure you would have got it
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No email and skillselect just says submitted. Looks like it was a reduced round. Rotten luck.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> any point to continue refreshing if no inv by now?


I don't think so. There is no more to be done.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> any point to continue refreshing if no inv by now?


If you have got your skillselect must show invited by now.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

wait for some more time guys...


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

261311 Dec 3, 75 pts..Invited..
Finally..


----------



## sahana rashmi (Dec 10, 2018)

tekula_expat said:


> Got it guys...
> 261312,75,22 Nov 2018


Did you receive the mail.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you have got your skillselect must show invited by now.


Yeah, definitely a low invite round. Gutting. 

Congrats to all those who got invites though!


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyone with Non -Pro 65 points?


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Any software engineer/programmer who received invite with 70 points and DOE after 6-April-2018 ?


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

any Business Analyst ( 261111) in this round got the invite? Close to 11th October?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I dont think 65 is going to get an invite in any future.


----------



## dirkzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

Not invited.

261312,70 points, 07 June.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Guys

Looks like very small round, yet to receive invite.

i think only 75 pointers got for 261313.

All the best to everyone who got invite.


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

rohan11 said:


> Any software engineer/programmer who received invite with 70 points and DOE after 6-April-2018 ?


No Invite - 261313 -70 - 03-07-2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Any software engineer/programmer who received invite with 70 points and DOE after 6-April-2018 ?


Not seen any so far. Maybe they set the limit to 75?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accountant AUG 14 80 POINTS INVITED


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sachin14 said:


> No Invite - 261313 -70 - 03-07-2018


So 2613 has got only with 75 points clearly it was a small round of 300 or 600.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Frustrating to see very less invites..


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> So 2613 has got only with 75 points clearly it was a small round of 300 or 600.


Yup, history repeating for a second year running.


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> any Business Analyst ( 261111) is this round got the invite? Close to 11th October?


No buddy

189 | DoE: 14-10-18 | ANZSCO: 261111 | Points: 75


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So 2613 has got only with 75 points clearly it was a small round of 300 or 600.


if this was small round they it will push to next 3-4 months


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

The worst we feared has happened. Looks like a very small round.

No further invites for 261313 70 pointers till the end of June 2019. Maybe never. 

75 pointers backlog to pile up.

Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like 70 pointers are over for this year if this is a small round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kunsal said:


> The worst we feared has happened. Looks like a very small round.
> 
> No further invites for 261313 70 pointers till the end of June 2019. Maybe never.
> 
> ...


75 will queue up eaily within next two months. History has repeated here.


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Any 75 pointers for 261313 got invited ??


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

261112 - 75 - Oct 26, 2018 >>> No Invite!


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

It could be a 600 round as 11000 has been spent in the last 5 months, giving 4600 left for the following 6 months and this round. 4600/7=660, easy. Gov is going to keep what they promised 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Yep just as I suspected at the start of this thread, they can't keep the same number of invites as last year without reducing back to 600 exactly as last year.


----------



## Hiraldrds (Jul 12, 2018)

Got invitation- Accountant 
Date: 04/12/2018 
Pt 85


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like 70 pointers are over for this year if this is a small round.


I think you're right, they'll be no 70 pointers this FY. It's over guys...


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

Invited 

70 points | DOE 10 Nov 2018 | Civil Engineer 233211


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

pokeman13 said:


> 261112 - 75 - Oct 26, 2018 >>> No Invite!


Looks like no 75 business analyst got invited?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Looks like no 75 business analyst got invited?


Yes. non pro has move only one week or more only.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

How many days moved for 70 non pros?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> How many days moved for 70 non pros?


Looks like 2 or 3 days.


----------



## mhp3121 (Oct 29, 2015)

Can anyone say about electrical engineer.... anzsco code 2333..... is that 75 pointers invited if applied on 28 nov.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes. non pro has move only one week or more only.


One reported on another thread DOE 9-Sep-18

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

263111 with 75 points got invited?


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> outrageous_view said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like no 75 business analyst got invited?
> ...


Too bad 😢 

2611 - 75 - 10/23/18

When can we expect an invite now? First quarter of 2019?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Arxooo said:


> Too bad 😢
> 
> 2611 - 75 - 10/23/18
> 
> When can we expect an invite now? First quarter of 2019?


Under this kind of round waiting can be any amount. Pray to happen before 2019 June or increase points.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 75 points 10/12/2018 invited


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

mhp3121 said:


> Can anyone say about electrical engineer.... anzsco code 2333..... is that 75 pointers invited if applied on 28 nov.




Some one had already posted with 70points up. So 75 point for sure would have got invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

aljon_villar said:


> How many days moved for 70 non pros?


Last saw until 15/11/18


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Yea same here 10th october'18 EOI submission. 75 points business analyst. No Invite.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyone after that please update


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

telecommunication 75 points 20/11/2018 invited!


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Guys, What's the news on 261312 front? I'm quite afraid at the moment with at 70 points with DOE of 31/08/18. I do have my 25th birthday coming on February 13th but I'm worried that there will be a pile up of 75 pointers at that point. My 485 will also expire at the end of the current FY.


----------



## freyr0110 (Jun 24, 2018)

Occupation: 233511
Age: 30pts
Degree, BSc engineer: 15pts
PTE: 20pts
1 year AU work experience: 5pts
NAATI CCL: 5pts
TOTAL: 75pts (SC189) / 80pts (SC190)

EOI Date of Effect: 22/11/18
Got invitation on 11/12/18

Good luck and all the best for the rest!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

It really seems quite strange, it has been almost 3 invitation rounds being over and skill select website still clueless.
It is surprising and seems quite fishey too.
Anyways, may be 65 pointers should get invites soon in the new year.....i.e. Jan 2019...


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2018 &lt;==*

If I compare with last year data until December and the number of invites posted here I foresee it is a round between 600 to 1000. I believe it is going to remain this number until the end of this invite fiscal year. So those who have the possibility to increase points work on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Arxooo said:


> Too bad 😢
> 
> 2611 - 75 - 10/23/18
> 
> When can we expect an invite now? First quarter of 2019?


It all depends on the no. of invites per round.


----------



## Taranjeet807 (Dec 1, 2018)

Got the invite. 

Eoi date of effect 30nov2018
Points 189-75
Developer programmer


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Arxooo said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad 😢
> ...


Gotcha. Thank you! 

Congrats to those who got invited! 😊🎉


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Under this kind of round waiting can be any amount. Pray to happen before 2019 June or increase points.


 looks like I may get deported


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Guys, What's the news on 261312 front? I'm quite afraid at the moment with at 70 points with DOE of 31/08/18. I do have my 25th birthday coming on February 13th but I'm worried that there will be a pile up of 75 pointers at that point. My 485 will also expire at the end of the current FY.


increase points no other way until next June 2019.


----------



## New_Monk (Dec 24, 2015)

I think, I will never get it. 

2611 - 70 Points. 
PTE - 20. 
EOI - 18/12/2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> If I compare with last year data until December and the number of invites posted here I foresee it is a round between 600 to 1000. I believe it is going to remain this number until the end of this invite fiscal year. So those who have the possibility to increase points work on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, no chance of increased points for me until 2020 and then I only have a 5 month window before my age drags me down to 70 again. Australia doesn't seem to want me to stay. Pretty gutting as I already have a job here, I just want PR so I can buy a house and settled down.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> It really seems quite strange, it has been almost 3 invitation rounds being over and skill select website still clueless.
> It is surprising and seems quite fishey too.
> Anyways, may be 65 pointers should get invites soon in the new year.....i.e. Jan 2019...


You are perectly wrong 65 wont have a chance until next June for sure as per today round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyway congrats to all got their invite. And thos e who has not received invite dont worry it might not be your day and work hard to get increase your points and best wishes to all.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyway congrats to all got their invite. And thos e who has not received invite dont worry it might not be your day and work hard to get increase your points and best wishes to all.


Cheers. Are you going to start the January thread tomorrow?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

looks this round is over,my estimation is around 1000-1500 invitations

current cutoff for occupations:
accountant 14/8/2018 80 points
2613 software 10/12/2018 75 points
2631 network 3/12/2018 75 points
2335 mechanic engineer 22/11/2018 75 points
non pro rata 20/11/2018 70 points


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

:


RockyRaj said:


> If I compare with last year data until December and the number of invites posted here I foresee it is a round between 600 to 1000. I believe it is going to remain this number until the end of this invite fiscal year. So those who have the possibility to increase points work on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what does that mean for people who were predicting an invite this round? No chance this fy?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kirk1031 said:


> looks this round is over,my estimation is around 1000-1500 invitations
> 
> current cutoff for occupations:
> accountant 14/8/2018 80 points
> ...


2335xx, 70 pointers invited till 20/06/18

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> :
> 
> So what does that mean for people who were predicting an invite this round? No chance this fy?


It looks that way. This is what the department did last year too.


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 75 points 10/12/2018 invited


U mean ur doe is today?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> U mean ur doe is today?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hurts doesn't it.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Kranthi716 said:


> U mean ur doe is today?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


right～


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> increase points no other way until next June 2019.


I'm hoping increase of 5 points on Feb 13th is enough for April or May round. Is it a reasonable expectation? I've already failed NAATI once(Result isn't out yet but there's no way I'm passing) and don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

2335xx - points has been raised surely to 75. One of my mate’s Eoi is 26 June with 70 but no luck.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> looks this round is over,my estimation is around 1000-1500 invitations
> 
> current cutoff for occupations:
> accountant 14/8/2018 80 points
> ...



Any updates guys?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> It looks that way. This is what the department did last year too.


So cut off points will increase?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> So cut off points will increase?


If the trends follow last years, yes. They'll be no 70 point invites for 2613xx occupations. I wouldn't be surprised if they take software engineering off the skills list in June with all the contention for it.


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

mp2018mp said:


> Any updates guys?


No movement again for auditor? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Y-ME369 said:


> If the trends follow last years, yes. They'll be no 70 point invites for 2613xx occupations. I wouldn't be surprised if they take software engineering off the skills list in June with all the contention for it.


How can they take it off man?!! More than 7K places are given for 2613xx which makes around 40-45% of total pro ratas number

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yeah, no chance of increased points for me until 2020 and then I only have a 5 month window before my age drags me down to 70 again. Australia doesn't seem to want me to stay. Pretty gutting as I already have a job here, I just want PR so I can buy a house and settled down.




If you are already based in Australia and have a job apply for 190. You have a high chance to get picked prior to you loose 5 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> How can they take it off man?!! More than 7K places are given for 2613xx which makes around 40-45% of total pro ratas number
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Exactly my point. The department adjust numbers according to demand. The market must be flooded with people.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

mhp3121 said:


> Can anyone say about electrical engineer.... anzsco code 2333..... is that 75 pointers invited if applied on 28 nov.


Hey man, electrical engineer here, 75pts, DOE 21st Nov. 2018. My consultant is handling skillselect so no idea abt my invite yet.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> If you are already based in Australia and have a job apply for 190. You have a high chance to get picked prior to you loose 5 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the state sponsored one right? Unfortunately WA doesn't sponsor people anymore.


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> 2335xx, 70 pointers invited till 20/06/18
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Are you 100% sure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Yeah mate


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Oarjon said:


> Hey man, electrical engineer here, 75pts, DOE 21st Nov. 2018. My consultant is handling skillselect so no idea abt my invite yet.


Oh man, that must be nerve wracking! Hope you find out soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

*Got the invite*

I got the invite now, so happy to see the status updated to 'INVITED' in Skill select :cheer2:

Details as follows :
189 - 75 points - 261313
DOE : 22-Nov-2018


----------



## Powerbala (Sep 2, 2018)

261111-ICT BA|| DOE-12-Sept-2018|| Points-75

Reporting the Invite


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> looks this round is over,my estimation is around 1000-1500 invitations
> 
> current cutoff for occupations:
> accountant 14/8/2018 80 points
> ...


Do you know anyone from 263111 got invitation on 75points with DOE in December ? Thanks


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Oarjon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man, electrical engineer here, 75pts, DOE 21st Nov. 2018. My consultant is handling skillselect so no idea abt my invite yet.
> ...


Yep.. lets hope for it!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

jorge_andres65 said:


> Are you 100% sure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, positive. One case got updated on myimmitracker with same credentials and with same details someone confirmed in a whatsapp group

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

DK88 said:


> Any 75 pointers for 261313 got invited ??


Yes, I did. Same 261313, 75 points, DOE is 22-Nov-2018.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guy do you think NSW will increase the number of invitations from now on? especially NSW.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone with 263111 got invited ??

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Has anyone got Invitation today 11/12/2018 ??? 
Whats the status of Dec Invitation Round ....


Can anyone explain whats the below error all about?? Thnx in adv!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted on: 23/11/2018 at 15:40 SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the Points Breakdown PDF. The technical support team are investigating. Thank you for your patience and apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Anyone with 263111 got invited ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


Have to wait until my Agent gets back on my eoi. Mine is 75points with DOE 22/11/2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sharat23 said:


> Has anyone got Invitation today 11/12/2018 ???
> Whats the status of Dec Invitation Round ....
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry about, we all have that.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Have to wait until my Agent gets back on my eoi. Mine is 75points with DOE 22/11/2018


Am 101% sure u got invited bro just get the things ready 

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

In Another 5 Mins , will get invite email in you mail box.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Damn...guess my predictions were about right by the looks of things. To be honest I couldn't see any reason for them to keep issuing 2500 when the PM has publicly said they will repeat the same plan as last year. 

A lot of 65 point applications are going to simply expire now I would think, and a change of government (or a change of personal plans to find another way) are the only things likely to change the outcome. 

Congrats to all who did receive an invite. For anyone with 70 or less it looks like the party may be over until July, and in fact could be much longer than that due to what will be a growing backlog.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

All the best to Folks expecting an invite.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

davey6693 said:


> Damn...guess my predictions were about right by the looks of things. To be honest I couldn't see any reason for them to keep issuing 2500 when the PM has publicly said they will repeat the same plan as last year.
> 
> A lot of 65 point applications are going to simply expire now I would think, and a change of government (or a change of personal plans to find another way) are the only things likely to change the outcome.
> 
> Congrats to all who did receive an invite. For anyone with 70 or less it looks like the party may be over until July, and in fact could be much longer than that due to what will be a growing backlog.


Not if people with 65-70 get invited by states.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

mhp3121 said:


> Can anyone say about electrical engineer.... anzsco code 2333..... is that 75 pointers invited if applied on 28 nov.


Did u receive the invite?


----------



## zali10 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mechanical Engineering points 75 got invited, EOI submitted today!!! Showing some luck for 70 pointers.


----------



## mhp3121 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oarjon said:


> mhp3121 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone say about electrical engineer.... anzsco code 2333..... is that 75 pointers invited if applied on 28 nov.
> ...


Same like you... i am waiting for my agent’s reply..... its midnight in australia.... i’ll get update tomorrow morning..,., its really stressful situation.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Oarjon said:


> Hey man, electrical engineer here, 75pts, DOE 21st Nov. 2018. My consultant is handling skillselect so no idea abt my invite yet.


233311 70 pointer reported an invite in this thread so you obviously would have recieved an invitation for 75 points


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Am 101% sure u got invited bro just get the things ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


Not for 2611

Edit : sorry just saw post was for 2631


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi is anyone with 70 points software engineer got invite?


----------



## sahana rashmi (Dec 10, 2018)

Got Invited , DOE: 16 NOV 2016, 261312, Points : 75, just now heard from my agent.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin001 (Dec 10, 2018)

*489 Family Sponsored*

I have 80 points for 489 family sponsored visa with DOE: 27/10/2018. Any chances for this round?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi is anyone with 70 points software engineer got invite?


No one this round, sorry.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi is anyone with 70 points software engineer got invite?


no bro, it seems over for 70 pointers this fiscal year. You need to increase your point to stand a better chance.


----------



## Rawws (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi everyone, Is any Mechanical Engineering got invited with 70 points ..? DOE 19 -06-2018


----------



## se7sssz (Dec 2, 2018)

do they send all the invitations at once or day round?
i mean is it expected to receive an invitation by the end of this day or only in the first hour?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rawws said:


> Hi everyone, Is any Mechanical Engineering got invited with 70 points ..? DOE 19 -06-2018


Yeah, it got cleared till 20/06/18 for 70 pointers for 2335xx. Check myimmitracker

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

se7sssz said:


> do they send all the invitations at once or day round?
> i mean is it expected to receive an invitation by the end of this day or only in the first hour?


Invites are only send with in half an hour. So if you didn't get till now then sorry not going to get it. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawws (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Kodan, Are you sure..?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nithin001 said:


> I have 80 points for 489 family sponsored visa with DOE: 27/10/2018. Any chances for this round?


For 489 FS they are only sending 10 invites per round since last 1 year. So figure out your odds!! It has become like a lottery!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rawws said:


> Hi Kodan, Are you sure..?


Yes i am. One guy with same points & DOE also confirmed in a whatsapp group too, which i am part of.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawws (Dec 10, 2018)

HI Kodaan, if you don't mind.will you please get me your contact number..


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> Oarjon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man, electrical engineer here, 75pts, DOE 21st Nov. 2018. My consultant is handling skillselect so no idea abt my invite yet.
> ...


I did not see a 70 pointer claiming invite so asked.


----------



## Manaal Kamra (Sep 20, 2018)

*Eio 189 received*

Hi everyone,

we have just received our invite on 10/12/2018 for 189.
i have a question wrt to PCC aand medicals

we are a family of 3 with my wife being the primary applicant
My son in 2 yrs old
Will he also require PCC and medicals?
Will i also need to input my educational and work experience while applying for visa?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

I submitted an EOI with 75 to NSW and got an invite and nomination within a matter of days.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Yes i am. One guy with same points & DOE also confirmed in a whatsapp group too, which i am part of.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Any news or info if 2339 moved by at least 20 days or so to Oct 22 or around?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

expat4aus2 said:


> Any news or info if 2339 moved by at least 20 days or so to Oct 22 or around?


I am also an ET(233914).  Till now only till 11/10/18 reported. Waiting to hear/see some more progress!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawws (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Kodaan,
Thanks for the advice..We submitted EOI at 5.25pm and done by our agent..is invitation happens for the whole day (20/06/2018)or based on hours?have to wait until tomorrow to get confirmation whether we get invited or not...
Thanks


----------



## joebas (Aug 8, 2018)

Congrats to all who got invited...All the best for the next steps

Just had a quick question. with 75 points for 261111, EOI date as 3rd October, is it safe to assume an invite in Jan 2019 even if the invites remain as low as this one or you guys think it is still a 50-50 case?


----------



## Rawws (Dec 10, 2018)

*Kodaan28*

Hi Kodaan,
Thanks for the advice..We submitted EOI at 5.25pm and done by our agent..is invitation happens for the whole day (20/06/2018)or based on hours?have to wait until tomorrow to get confirmation whether we get invited or not... Thanks


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Rawws said:


> Hi Kodaan,
> Thanks for the advice..We submitted EOI at 5.25pm and done by our agent..is invitation happens for the whole day (20/06/2018)or based on hours?have to wait until tomorrow to get confirmation whether we get invited or not... Thanks


Nopes, the invitation round is done already. You'll have to wait till the next month. How many points do you have and whats your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi All,

263111
DOE: 22 Nov 2018
Point :70

I was optimistic about this round but bad luck. Next month 2 days before 11th Jan 2019 my point will decrease to 65 due to age reaching 33.

Whats your thoughts for invite for 263111?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Satgua said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 263111
> DOE: 22 Nov 2018
> ...


Can you please add your points & other details in your Signature (as you see mine), so we don't need to ask you more questions before answering you?

What's you PTE score? If you don't have 20 pts from PTE, I'd suggest you to work on it.

Do you've any points from your spouse (if married)?


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

Occupation: 263111
Age: 30pts 
Education: 15 pts
IELTS: 10 (L8,W7,R7,S7)
ACS work experience: 15pts 
TOTAL: 70 pts(SC189) / 75 pts (SC190) EOI Date of Effect: 19/11/18

I am going to loose 5 points on 9th Jan as m reaching 33 on that day.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Satgua said:


> Occupation: 263111
> Age: 30pts
> Education: 15 pts
> IELTS: 10 (L8,W7,R7,S7)
> ...


Nsw

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rawws said:


> Hi Kodaan,
> Thanks for the advice..We submitted EOI at 5.25pm and done by our agent..is invitation happens for the whole day (20/06/2018)or based on hours?have to wait until tomorrow to get confirmation whether we get invited or not... Thanks


Invites are fixed in terms of numbers for every pro rata occupation. So if the allocated numbers are consumed till any hour of any day then only the guys till and before that time get invite, rest have to wait for next round/s. So no restriction that they will consume all applicants who applied on a same day. There can even be a time difference of 1 second between getting an invite and/or not getting it. So check with your agent first. If you didn't get it today, for sure you will get it in next round even with reduced numbers.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Satgua said:


> Occupation: 263111
> Age: 30pts
> Education: 15 pts
> IELTS: 10 (L8,W7,R7,S7)
> ...


I'd suggest you to put effort in PTE, if you can get 79+ in each in PTE, you'll have 20 pts, and will be in 75 pointers group. I'd be shocked if you tell me that you haven't put any effort in PTE already.


----------



## sasolomo (Dec 10, 2018)

Satgua said:


> Occupation: 263111
> Age: 30pts
> Education: 15 pts
> IELTS: 10 (L8,W7,R7,S7)
> ...



Looking at your IELTS score, I would suggest giving PTE and you will easily score 79+ on each, taking your total points to 80. Even if you loose 5 for your age, you would still be at 75. 

I think you should go with the PTE already, finish it in 1-2 weeks and update your EOI. Most probably you will get the invite in January.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Thanks for letting me know.




Thought u ll know this ... pity on you mate .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys what is the status of 2613** occupations

Did they invite 70 pointers as well in this round ? Can someone please throw some lights ?

75 is it completely cleared?


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks!! Right now I am in Qatar and there is no test center here for PTE.
I had tried PTE 6 months ago bt could not do well in speaking(S: 58, W: 80, L: 79, R: 80)

Will try again PTE as it seems acheivable as compared to acheiving 8 in IELTS.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Invited. 
70 points,doe 10th june
Anzsco 263111

My Eoi was locked in last round due to 489 invite. Hence got the invite today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

What was the total movement for non pro rata by the way? I have a lot of friends who applied for ICT Security Speciliast but didn't receive any invites @ 70


----------



## joelprasad2014 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Don't Gloat*



josygeorge000 said:


> Best wishes.


Stop Gloating man


----------



## handiatmadja3009 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi guys, any update for accountants or external auditor movement ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys what is the status of 2613** occupations
> 
> Did they invite 70 pointers as well in this round? Can someone please throw some lights ?
> 
> 75 is it completely cleared?


Nopes, the number of invites fell down to 600-700, so no invites for 70 pointers with ANZSCO code 2613. Invites will hopefully remain at the same number for the rest of the year. So, 70 pointers (code 2613, with EOI Date starting Apr 4th 2018) may most probably have to wait till Sep/Oct 2019, before they start getting invites.


----------



## garryd (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Guys. 
Iam new to forum
Did any electronics engineer with 75pts get invited this round? And also should we wait till end of today for the invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ativsa (Oct 8, 2018)

Got invited !! 😁
Points -80
DOE- 10/12/2018
Code - 2613


----------



## sanchitB (Aug 19, 2018)

Invited,

189 , 261313, 75 points, doe:-29/11/2018 , invited on 11/12/2018


----------



## garryd (Sep 10, 2018)

sanchitB said:


> Invited,
> 
> 189 , 261313, 75 points, doe:-29/11/2018 , invited on 11/12/2018




What time did you get invite.


----------



## garryd (Sep 10, 2018)

Ativsa said:


> Got invited !! 😁
> Points -80
> DOE- 10/12/2018
> Code - 2613





sanchitB said:


> Invited,
> 
> 189 , 261313, 75 points, doe:-29/11/2018 , invited on 11/12/2018


What time did you get invited


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi garryd,

What’s your doe for electronics engineer with 75 pts?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

garryd said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to forum
> Did any electronics engineer with 75pts get invited this round? And also should we wait till end of today for the invite?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

Invitation round is done, they are usually sent out within first 30 mins after 12am.

If you look at ISCAH's website tomorrow, we can get an idea of which candidates got invited. Please check the Unofficial result article tomorrow, on this site.
News - Iscah

Or, please have a look at the cases on MyImmitracker
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## garryd (Sep 10, 2018)

Pareshan said:


> Hi garryd,
> 
> Whatâ€™️s your doe for electronics engineer with 75 pts?


December 4th 2018


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi garryd

Thanks for that, me too waiting on 4 dec. I think they release less then 10 seats for electronics engineers


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

*2611xx invites*

Any 261111/2 invites given out? Please give a breakdown of your points if it did.


----------



## abu1bakr (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey,
I am new to the forum.

I have 75 points in 233914 and submitted my EOI on Dec 09, 2018.
By when should I expect the invitation?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

twarelane said:


> Any 261111/2 invites given out? Please give a breakdown of your points if it did.


A lot of 75s have not received invite. Myself included


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys what is the status of 2613** occupations
> ...


I do have a feeling that they’ll be either pruning the 2613xx occupation list or keeping the threshold higher like with accountants. 

April is when the new legislation is published I think?


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Best of luck to the people who missed the invitation and congrats to the people who got it.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : Dec 11, 2018


----------



## Yuhakusho01 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi any nurses here with 70 points who got invited this December 11?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I do have a feeling that they’ll be either pruning the 2613xx occupation list or keeping the threshold higher like with accountants.
> 
> April is when the new legislation is published I think?


Don't think that will be the case. IT jobs are so much in demand currently as compared to the rest of the occupations. For example, in Seek, at any given time, there are like 16-17k jobs in ICT category as opposed to 1000 or less for all other categories.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Don't think that will be the case. IT jobs are so much in demand currently as compared to the rest of the occupations. For example, in Seek, at any given time, there are like 16-17k jobs in ICT category as opposed to 1000 or less for all other categories.


Melb and Syd have like a job posting every couple of minutes for java, c, front and back end developers etc. (Personal view)


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Iscah's unofficial skillset results for December 2018 is out. Refer below link. 

Quick Summary:
Total of 800 approx. invites given in this round. Also estimates 4340 invitations were given in October and November. 

Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th December 2018 - Iscah


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

YashPlanB said:


> Iscah's unofficial skillset results for December 2018 is out. Refer below link.
> 
> Quick Summary:
> Total of 800 approx. invites given in this round. Also estimates 4340 invitations were given in October and November.
> ...


I don't believe that 4340 claim. If it is true, the FOI request will be available this week on the department's website here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2018


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

YashPlanB said:


> Iscah's unofficial skillset results for December 2018 is out. Refer below link.
> 
> Quick Summary:
> Total of 800 approx. invites given in this round. Also estimates 4340 invitations were given in October and November.
> ...



Pretty hard to believe that october and november were that massive. Rather it seems like they were similar or even smaller than september round, which is normally the biggest round of the financial year.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Satgua said:


> Occupation: 263111
> Age: 30pts
> Education: 15 pts
> IELTS: 10 (L8,W7,R7,S7)
> ...


You have a bright chance with PTE exam man go for it and get 79 .


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> Hey man, electrical engineer here, 75pts, DOE 21st Nov. 2018. My consultant is handling skillselect so no idea abt my invite yet.


Hey guys, just received the news from my consultant. Received 189 invite in Dec 11 round.

It was a six month strenuous journey to this point, I am glad that it came through yesterday. Thank you for sharing and being in touch via this forum. It really helped.

Feel free to ask me questions about the whole process, will definitely look forward to connect with you.

Good luck to all.:amen:
_______________________________________

Occupation: 233311 - Electrical Engineer [75pts]
DOE - 12/Nov/18
ITA - 11/Dec/18


----------



## sanjidamir (Dec 11, 2018)

My agent has updated my EOI (occupation-secondary teacher) with 70 points on the 23rd Nov 2018. 

When can I hope to get the invite?

Regards, Sanjida


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

And here are the new predictions assuming 800 invitations for the rest of the FY:
http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-iscah-december-2018-predictions/
Seems to be reliable this time after the totally incorrect previous ones assuming 2500 invitations.


----------



## Johnathan Ho (Nov 22, 2018)

Is there anyone here experiencing this following issue? I tried to lodge my EOI and a few days later it comes down to this.

SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the Points Breakdown PDF. The technical support team are investigating. Thank you for your patience and apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.

Aus education
PTE 20
PY 5
EOI 189 70pts
ITA :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> And here are the new predictions assuming 800 invitations for the rest of the FY:
> When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah December 2018 predictions - Iscah
> Seems to be reliable this time after the totally incorrect previous ones assuming 2500 invitations.


Ouch... 6 month wait


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Heart broken , 

I was expecting 189 invitation with 70 points and DOE of 16-April-2018. 

Occupation : Software Engineer. 

A really bad and unexpected round for all those having 70 points and DOE of April/May 2018.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Heart broken ,
> 
> I was expecting 189 invitation with 70 points and DOE of 16-April-2018.
> 
> ...


Your was so close and you lost man. I can really understand your situation.

The only way is to improve scores otherwise if you wait it may come 70 again after opening with full quota and it may take 2 or 3 months so better make it 75 points.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Heart broken ,
> 
> I was expecting 189 invitation with 70 points and DOE of 16-April-2018.
> 
> ...


Yes, I feel your pain bro.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hang in there bro. It may be next round or the round after that. Meanwhile, look out for any avenue for an extra 5 points.
I have been feeling that pain for almost the entirety of 2018. I had a lot riding on getting an invite in November *(being married few months back, partner arriving on a 3 month tourist visa and my own visa expiring in a couple of months- quite a weight I had to carry this year- still it paid off) 
As in the alchemist, if you so desire so badly and work towards it, the universe will of course help you.


----------



## handiatmadja3009 (Aug 18, 2018)

Got invited for 80 points accounting general. 
Doe : 13 August 2018
Invitation received on december round . I withdraw the other eoi. Thanks guys and good luck ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Is there any thread for January 2019 for 189.
Kindly share the link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Is there any thread for January 2019 for 189.
> Kindly share the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...69378-189-eoi-invitations-january-2019-a.html


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am waiting for EA assessment for 263312 (application lodged on 30th October with Fast track), but it is stuck in Assessment In Progress for almost 4 weeks now. I have also scheduled an IELTS test, last results were L7, S7.5, R8, W6.5 (which i am working to pass the 7 band). 

If my CDR application is successful and my IELTS results are above 7, i get 70 points for Visa-189. Can anyone help me, with 70 points, how real are my chances?

I am asking as i am considering also a graduate program in AU that would grant me a student visa, but from what i've read, the EOI could seriously affect my student visa application. 

Can you help me with any comment?

Thank you!!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ridi10 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am waiting for EA assessment for 263312 (application lodged on 30th October with Fast track), but it is stuck in Assessment In Progress for almost 4 weeks now. I have also scheduled an IELTS test, last results were L7, S7.5, R8, W6.5 (which i am working to pass the 7 band).
> 
> ...


There is no relation between EOI and student visa.


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

Ridi10 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am waiting for EA assessment for 263312 (application lodged on 30th October with Fast track), but it is stuck in Assessment In Progress for almost 4 weeks now. I have also scheduled an IELTS test, last results were L7, S7.5, R8, W6.5 (which i am working to pass the 7 band).
> 
> ...


Hey RIDI, IMO with 70 points, min. waiting time is 6-8 months and the situation is the AUS govt. claims to renovate so many things, becoz of which our chances for 189 EOI are getting narrower and dimmer.

Also, in regd to IELTS, if u feel so it is difficult for all 7, go for PTE which would be asy for you to gain more points. IMO, u can aim for more than 79 all sections, where u get bonus of 20 points.


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Heart broken ,
> 
> I was expecting 189 invitation with 70 points and DOE of 16-April-2018.
> 
> ...


My Date of Entry is 13th April. I had to wait 6 months for the Engineers Australia assessment( and that was on fast track)..... Lets hope for the best in the coming rounds.....


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

charmingvijay said:


> Hey RIDI, IMO with 70 points, min. waiting time is 6-8 months and the situation is the AUS govt. claims to renovate so many things, becoz of which our chances for 189 EOI are getting narrower and dimmer.
> 
> Also, in regd to IELTS, if u feel so it is difficult for all 7, go for PTE which would be asy for you to gain more points. IMO, u can aim for more than 79 all sections, where u get bonus of 20 points.


Thank you for the advice but unfortunately PTE is not available in my country, i have to go abroad. Nevertheless if my IELTS results are still not enough i will consider PTE


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is no relation between EOI and student visa.


The problem is that if i submit my EOI and then apply for student visa, the officer has access and would disqualify me as he would find my visa application not genuine.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ridi10 said:


> The problem is that if i submit my EOI and then apply for student visa, the officer has access and would disqualify me as he would find my visa application not genuine.


No it won't. Else every single student visa applicant with EOI would have had to withdraw their EOI. I can confirm 3 of my friend getting student visa with active EOI.


----------



## tekula_expat (Dec 9, 2018)

*EOI Status after submitting 189 visa*

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to know what will be the status of EOI after submitting the 189 visa? 

I heard that the EOI status will be changed to "SUSPENDED", but my EOI status is still "INVITED" after successfully submitting 189 visa and receiving bridging visa.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tekula_expat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know what will be the status of EOI after submitting the 189 visa?
> 
> ...


Once you have lodged the visa application, the EOI has lost its relevance 

Forget about the EOI and just concentrate on what’s happening in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

*Doubt regarding my EOI points.*

Currently my work experience points is 5

For ACS, employment is considered after December 2010.
So on Jan 2019, I will have 8 years work experience, so I will get additional 5 points for my experience.

On 9th Dec 2011, I resigned from my first company and joined another company on 19th Dec 2011.

There is 10 days gap in between my first employer and current employer joining date. So I would like to know if additional 5 points will add up to my profile for experience factor on 1st Jan 2019 or 10th Jan 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prabha.joseph said:


> Currently my work experience points is 5
> 
> For ACS, employment is considered after December 2010.
> So on Jan 2019, I will have 8 years work experience, so I will get additional 5 points for my experience.
> ...



The EOI gives you points based on the dates you have input

If you have shown the break between employments, as you should have, then only around 10th of jan will your points go up by 5

It maybe a couple of day here or there , so don’t get desperate and start posting that your points have not increased 


Cheers


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

NB said:


> The EOI gives you points based on the dates you have input
> 
> If you have shown the break between employments, as you should have, then only around 10th of jan will your points go up by 5
> 
> ...


In my ACS document, month and year is given.
Dates are not specified.

Example:
Dates: 06/08 - 12/11 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: Junior Programmer, Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/11 - 05/12 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Engineer
Employer: YYYYY
Country: INDIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prabha.joseph said:


> In my ACS document, month and year is given.
> Dates are not specified.
> 
> Example:
> ...


Irrespective of whether ACS has given specific dates or not, you have to claim points based on the actual dates you have worked

So close the 1 st employment entry on the last day that you worked and start the 2nd entry only from the date that you joined the new company.
Leave the TO DATE blank if you want to keep claiming points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date

Cheers


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

NB said:


> Irrespective of whether ACS has given specific dates or not, you have to claim points based on the actual dates you have worked
> 
> So close the 1 st employment entry on the last day that you worked and start the 2nd entry only from the date that you joined the new company.
> Leave the TO DATE blank if you want to keep claiming points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date
> ...


Thanks for your advice.
Will the points update immediately on 10th Jan?
If so, I would have high chance to get invite on Jan 11th


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prabha.joseph said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> Will the points update immediately on 10th Jan?
> If so, I would have high chance to get invite on Jan 11th


Can you please read the previous posts carefully before posting ?

Cheers


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> In my ACS document, month and year is given.
> 
> Dates are not specified.
> 
> ...




U can reply to the mail you got from acs and ask for the dates from which ur exp is valid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> U can reply to the mail you got from acs and ask for the dates from which ur exp is valid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is immaterial what ACS says
He cannot claim points for experience he did not actually do

Cheers


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

hey guys

could one of you please share the link for Jan 2019 thread.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

ictssseeker said:


> hey guys
> 
> could one of you please share the link for Jan 2019 thread.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...vitations-january-2019-a-30.html#post14758460


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

*Need help with CO email*

Can anyone tell me any email address of the CO or the team? I got my PR back in 2013 and I am in US currently and I got my initial email from [email protected] which doesn't exist any more. so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheR0ck (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats Sunny. Has anyone with 70 points for Computer Networks (263111) or any other code received invite in Dec ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been auto updated with 11th November 2018 round results.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been auto updated with 11th November 2018 round results.


Hi, can you help me please understand? 
Why code 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals is not included in this file?


----------



## pranjalrajput (May 2, 2016)

Wish you all the best guys.
Today just out of blue had this idea to check expartforums.
did my visa process myself and I relocated in june 2016. 
I am based in Sydney.
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Good luck.


----------



## GuruS (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello Experts,

My 189 invitation is going to expire within 2 weeks. We are recently blessed with a baby but don't have his passport as of now. Should i mention child's detail in my ITA or not ?
Should i write an e-mail to someone stating my case ?

Please advise.


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

*December 2018 invite stats*

Hello Experts,

I am just checking official invitation round results and observed that 2613 - software engineer invitation date of effect was showing 1/4/2017 

Can any one got to know why the invitation DOE went to 2017? 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I also checked this and was shocked.
My invitation came on 11 Nov and my DOE was 6 April 2018 3.11 PM (cut-off was 6 April 2018 3.39 PM ).




venkatesh581 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am just checking official invitation round results and observed that 2613 - software engineer invitation date of effect was showing 1/4/2017
> 
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

subscribing for a friend.


----------



## bhasbengaluru (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone with 75 points - Business Analyst got an invite for Feb 19 round?


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello experts,
Plz help to know about invitation trend of 263311-telecommunication Engineer in 189&190 category.

As I have applied for EOI on 30Mar 19 
189-70 points
190-75 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am just checking official invitation round results and observed that 2613 - software engineer invitation date of effect was showing 1/4/2017
> 
> ...


Very few 70 pointers are invited in 2613
Hence there is a huge backlog 

So nothing to be surprised about

Cheers


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi guys i have currently 65 points and my profession is Electrical Engineer. My Naati test is on 18th april and I am hopeful that I will pass that test but can I select yes while submitting EOI now before getting the result so I can get the invitation quickly with 70 points.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> Hi guys i have currently 65 points and my profession is Electrical Engineer. My Naati test is on 18th april and I am hopeful that I will pass that test but can I select yes while submitting EOI now before getting the result so I can get the invitation quickly with 70 points.


Well you can, no one can stop you, but that will be farud and your visa application may be denied.


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

after getting the invitation i will be able to submit my result their is nothing fraudulent here


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> after getting the invitation i will be able to submit my result their is nothing fraudulent here


Why didn't I or any think of that? Why not take the invite now and may be one day in future I will earn those points and get my visa.

Perhaps try fill out the EOI and see if your Date of Effect changes and such. It will clarify a lot of things rather than we arguing over here. 

And if you want to, please do and let us know if and when you receive the visa. We should all start doing the same then.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> Hi guys i have currently 65 points and my profession is Electrical Engineer. My Naati test is on 18th april and I am hopeful that I will pass that test but can I select yes while submitting EOI now before getting the result so I can get the invitation quickly with 70 points.


Good Luck for NAATI.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> after getting the invitation i will be able to submit my result their is nothing fraudulent here


Hi,

Your NATTI certificate letter will have a date on it so the immi department will easily discover that you claim these points before you actually get it.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Why didn't I or any think of that? Why not take the invite now and may be one day in future I will earn those points and get my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOE does change. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

